# What's With All The NSFW Hate Lately?



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Not that it's any of my business, but I can't exactly control what does and doesn't piss me off. And since I've found no less than three people complain about topic I'm about to get into within the last week or so, it's time for me to say something. _Ahem
_
*PLEASE STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT FURRIES WHO ENJOY NSFW CONTENT.
*
I really, really don't care if you don't like adult content. I'm all for personal freedom, and if you can't stand sex, by all means, avoid it. But, my problem starts when people start berating others who happen to like or love it, usually because "It gives the fandom an image I don't personally approve of".
First of all, there are literally strong adult sides to literally ALL fandoms. And honestly, I don't know how the anime community doesn't have a worse rap than we do. I feel like our fandom is singled out simply because we don't use human characters and nothing more.
Second, I can't stand the idea of wanting to completely change the nature of our community just to make it more palatable to people who are likely never going to like us anyway. All of the people who call us "degenerate" are usually far-right conservatives anyway; people who can't even stand people who aren't white, Christian and cis-het, let alone those who do anything that wasn't considered normal back when Ike was president.
Third, I'll readily admit that the SFW side of the fandom is weak. My ex is a SFW artist, and he's struggling badly right now to get any attention. However, instead of berating adults for liking adult things, I'd much rather see people come together and build the SFW side of the fandom to be stronger. Maybe we won't get there, but if the weakness of the SFW side *really* ticks you off, then it's worth a shot, right?

In any case, I've just had enough of being told off for liking NSFW content only because it makes people like Ben Shapiro dislike the fandom.
And don't forget, *I don't have a problem with people who don't like NSFW content. I have a problem with people who don't like people who like NSFW content.* Rant over. Let the replies begin.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

idk. in really any of the threads that talk about the NSFW side of the fandom that way, i've not seen one person berate anyone for liking it. it seems to me you're offended by the threads so you're taking it as a personal attack against you.

regardless, people are allowed to complain and have opinions, it's probably best to let them.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jun 29, 2020)

I love the nsfw side. I don't hate it. The thing I get upset about is when people are nsfw around the kiddos.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> idk. in really any of the threads that talk about the NSFW side of the fandom that way, i've not seen one person berate anyone for liking it. it seems to me you're offended by the threads so you're taking it as a personal attack against you.
> 
> regardless, people are allowed to complain and have opinions, it's probably best to let them.


As I said, if you think NSFW content is disgusting, then that's fine. I'm a libertarian, so I don't like forcing people to like or dislike things. The only problem I had was with people saying "I can't stand how many people enjoy sex! It's preventing the fandom from being what I personally want it to be!" i.e., respecting other people's opinions.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> As I said, if you think NSFW content is disgusting, then that's fine. I'm a libertarian, so I don't like forcing people to like or dislike things. The only problem I had was with people saying "I can't stand how many people enjoy sex! It's preventing the fandom from being what I personally want it to be!" i.e., respecting other people's opinions.



but...nobody was berating anybody about it, that's all i was saying. nobody is attacking anybody or telling people how to do anything, they're just voicing their opinion. the way you're wording your post makes it sound like those threads were callout threads or something, when in reality they were about personal experiences and their opinion about the fandom.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> but...nobody was berating anybody about it, that's all i was saying. nobody is attacking anybody or telling people how to do anything, they're just voicing their opinion. the way you're wording your post makes it sound like those threads were callout threads or something, when in reality they were about personal experiences and their opinion about the fandom.


But there were posts that were made in the last 24 hours that were complaining about the prevelance of the NSFW side of the fandom.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But there were posts that were made in the last 24 hours that were complaining about the prevelance of the NSFW side of the fandom.


is that berating the people who enjoy it? no. they're just expressing how they're personally bothered by it. you don't need to hate anybody to be bothered by something in a community.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 29, 2020)

I've seen it in the latest thread and I will say it again:

The fandom doesn't exist to please those outside of it.

The fact that someone have to take such sex-negative stances are just dumb because you know,


----------



## Tyno (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jun 29, 2020)

People just need to relax and let people do their own thing.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> is that berating the people who enjoy it? no. they're just expressing how they're personally bothered by it. you don't need to hate anybody to be bothered by something in a community.


It does berate them by implication. Because you know, the NSFW side isn't what it is because a deity made it that way.


Zerzehn said:


> I've seen it in the latest thread and I will say it again:
> 
> The fandom doesn't exist to please those outside of it.
> 
> The fact that someone have to take such sex-negative stances are just dumb because you know,


But, I agree with you. My rant was exactly what you said, but with more words....


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jun 29, 2020)

Perhaps it's time for people to draw something else for a while?


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It does berate them by implication. Because you know, the NSFW side isn't what it is because a deity made it that way.


again, you don't have to hate people to not like something about a fandom. you're feeling attacked when nobody said anything about hating or berating people who like NSFW. there is no implication of it, either. you're bothered by people having an opinion, that's all.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> again, you don't have to hate people to not like something about a fandom. you're feeling attacked when nobody said anything about hating or berating people who like NSFW. there is no implication of it, either. you're bothered by people having an opinion, that's all.


But, the implication is that the fandom should have less people like me.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Perhaps it's time for people to draw something else for a while?


As I said elsewhere, the world is becoming more and more prudish these days. Since the fandom as it is is at risk, I'd rather not change course until we're forced to.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, the implication is that the fandom should have less people like me.


seems we're talking in circles. my entire point was that you're letting your feelings around the subject think for you. nobody said anything to hurt anybody. seeing as how this isn't going anywhere though, i'll just leave it at that.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> As I said, if you think NSFW content is disgusting, then that's fine. I'm a *libertarian*, so I don't like forcing people to like or dislike things. The only problem I had was with people saying "I can't stand how many people enjoy sex! It's preventing the fandom from being what I personally want it to be!" i.e., respecting other people's opinions.


Hmm did not know you were a libertarian your political ideology sounds more democratic. (I do understand Libertarians have different views on the ideology that varies from person to person.)


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> As I said elsewhere, the world is becoming more and more prudish these days. Since the fandom as it is is at risk, I'd rather not change course until we're forced to.



Have you ever stopped to think that maybe the reason why a lot of people are fed up with the NSFW for is because of the piss poor quality of it? 

I mean, even with my own fetishes, there is a lot of artwork and artists themselves who I couldn't give a rat's ass about because of the lack of effort they put into their works.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Hmm did not know you were a libertarian your political ideology sounds more democratic. (I do understand Libertarians have different views on the ideology that varies from person to person.)


I'm a left-libertarian. Like Kyle Kulinski of Secular Talk.


BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Have you ever stopped to think that maybe the reason why a lot of people are fed up with the NSFW for is because of the piss poor quality of it?
> 
> I mean, even with my own fetishes, there is a lot of artwork and artists themselves who I couldn't give a rat's ass about because of the lack of effort they put into their works.


I don't usually get pissed off by poor artwork, I actually ignore it and forget that it even exists, lol.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I don't usually get pissed off by poor artwork, I actually ignore it and forget that it even exists, lol.


Don't most of us?


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jun 29, 2020)

If it's not hurting anyone, let them do it, no matter how you feel about it


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> and if you can't stand sex, by all means, avoid it.


Did it ever cross your mind that some just aren't into furry nsfw art? I have a girlfriend and I enjoy my intimacies, I just don't like looking at skimpy anthro-animals.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 29, 2020)

I Don't know what OP says, but I wish I were God for a fraction of a second so I could give everyone a free massage


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 29, 2020)

I have no problem with the NSFW elements in our fandom's art and writing.


----------



## Tyno (Jun 29, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I Don't know what OP says, but I wish I were God for a fraction of a second so I could give everyone a free massage


I think you'll regret that if anyone here has a really greasy back.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 29, 2020)

Tyno said:


> I think you'll regret that if anyone here has a really greasy back.


Did you miss the part where I would be God?? massage comes with free shampoo


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 29, 2020)

Stupid people with their functioning sex drives, this would never happen in the anime fand-oh.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Did it ever cross your mind that some just aren't into furry nsfw art? I have a girlfriend and I enjoy my intimacies, I just don't like looking at skimpy anthro-animals.


"I don't have a problem with people who don't like NSFW content. I have a problem with people who don't like people who like NSFW content."
You clearly didn't read what I had to say carefully. I really don't care if you don't like NSFW content. I *do* care when you complain about those who do. There's a difference. There's a difference between "I don't want to do this because I don't like it" and "You shouldn't do this because I don't like this". And a lot of people who've been complaining about NSFW content want to change the fandom to be more prudish and more palatable towards social conservatives who aren't even interested in the fandom.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't have much to say to the core about the post you've made, otherwise I would've addressed it. I think some bits of it like the one I quoted are a bit poorly worded.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

its just mind-boggling to me how offended people can be about one thing that's completely harmless, then they'll twist and fabricate the narrative in an attempt to validify their reason for being upset. almost as if they know it's not a big deal but they want to make it a big deal because they're mad at someone's opinion.

"what's with all the NSFW hate lately?"

aka 

"all the people with femboy sonas huddle up in one thread to whine about how offended they are about people pointing out the overwhelming sexual degeneracy in the fandom in a completely harmless non-judgmental way."


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Stupid people with their functioning sex drives, this would never happen in the anime fand-oh.


I know, right? And as I said in my first post, the anime community is actually worse than ours due to their fixation with underage characters. I'm not even talking about certain kinds of no-no content. I'm talking about how in actual animes and mangas, female characters are always sexualized to some extent, even if they're wickedly underage. I mean, look at the female player characters in Pokemon, for god's sake. They always have breasts and wear skimpy shorts or skirts despite only being canonically 10! Now, this isn't to complain about the nature of anime. I'm only trying to show that any problem the furry fandom has, the anime community does it worse. That's all.


ClumsyWitch said:


> I don't have much to say to the core about the post you've made, otherwise I would've addressed it. I think some bits of it like the one I quoted are a bit poorly worded.


Which part did you even quote?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> its just mind-boggling to me how offended people can be about one thing that's completely harmless, then they'll twist and fabricate the narrative in an attempt to validify their reason for being upset. almost as if they know it's not a big deal but they want to make it a big deal because they're mad at someone's opinion.
> 
> "what's with all the NSFW hate lately?"
> 
> ...


For the last time! I don't care if you think sex is disgusting! I care when you say that the fandom must become more clean to improve our standing with normies!
And you really used the word "degeneracy" unironically? That's a huge problem.


----------



## Tyno (Jun 29, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Did you miss the part where I would be God?? massage comes with free shampoo


can i sign up to join your cult?


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> For the last time! I don't care if you think sex is disgusting! I care when you say that the fandom must become more clean to improve our standing with normies!
> And you really used the word "degeneracy" unironically? That's a huge problem.


nobody said either of these things, not even me. i don't think sex is disgusting nor do i think the fandom needs to change at all lol. i wouldn't have even cared about this thread if you didn't say that people said or imply things that they literally didn't.

i also don't know the problem with using the word degeneracy, especially when it's relevant.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 29, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> its just mind-boggling to me how offended people can be about one thing that's completely harmless, then they'll twist and fabricate the narrative in an attempt to validify their reason for being upset. almost as if they know it's not a big deal but they want to make it a big deal because they're mad at someone's opinion.
> 
> "what's with all the NSFW hate lately?"
> 
> ...


To be totally fair, Fluffy seems to be the only person who is truly upset over it. No offense Fluffy, but your OP is pretty on the nose.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> nobody said either of these things, not even me. i don't think sex is disgusting nor do i think the fandom needs to change at all lol. i wouldn't have even cared about this thread if you didn't say that people said or imply things that they literally didn't.
> 
> i also don't know the problem with using the word degeneracy, especially when it's relevant.


Because I've heard the word "degeneracy" used as a stand-in for the word "homosexuality" before by homophobes.


KimberVaile said:


> To be totally fair, Fluffy seems to be the only person who is truly upset over it. No offense Fluffy, but your OP is pretty on the nose.


Are you people ignoring the bolded points in my original post? I thought I was clear that my problem lied in people saying "The fandom is too NSFW" and not "I don't like NSFW content". I don't know, maybe I'm wrong for thinking that there's a difference between the two, but I still feel like there's a difference between saying "I don't like sex" and "There's too much sex in the furry fandom", particularly because the latter comes with the implication that that should be changed.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jun 29, 2020)

Idc if people enjoy NSFW content, it’s only when they are sex obsessed, into fucked up immoral shit, and project it onto others, is when I care.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Which part did you even quote?


I dunno, but I think you...


FluffyShutterbug said:


> clearly didn't read what I had to say carefully.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Because I've heard the word "degeneracy" used as a stand-in for the word "homosexuality" before by homophobes.
> 
> Are you people ignoring the bolded points in my original post? I thought I was clear that my problem lied in people saying "The fandom is too NSFW" and not "I don't like NSFW content". I don't know, maybe I'm wrong for thinking that there's a difference between the two, but I still feel like there's a difference between saying "I don't like sex" and "There's too much sex in the furry fandom", particularly because the latter comes with the implication that that should be changed.


All I said was that you were getting upset over the threads regarding NSFW stuff. I can certainly agree the first one was pretty dumb, really. And I think sometimes the heel turn puritan attitude some furs can have is kind of funny in a derpy sort of way. Regardless, those type of threads don't really warrant such an intensively defensive reaction. such as this. You should take a moment to breath and calm yourself.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Because I've heard the word "degeneracy" used as a stand-in for the word "homosexuality" before by homophobes.



LOL. okay i think i can see your game now. either you knowingly manipulate the context of anything you're offended by to make it look bad, or you're just that delusional that you actually believe it. either way...damn



FluffyShutterbug said:


> Are you people ignoring the bolded points in my original post? I thought I was clear that my problem lied in people saying "The fandom is too NSFW" and not "I don't like NSFW content". I don't know, maybe I'm wrong for thinking that there's a difference between the two, but I still feel like there's a difference between saying "I don't like sex" and "There's too much sex in the furry fandom", particularly because the latter comes with the implication that that should be changed.



you know how you acknowledge the differences between those 2 statements? there's also a difference between just saying "there's too much NSFW" out of preference and saying "there's too much NSFW, we need to change it", which they did not say nor imply.

like i keep telling you, the only reason you're upset is because you're assuming people are implying things they clearly aren't, they were just expressing their personal problems with the fandom, they weren't attacking anybody.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I dunno, but I think you...


Can you *please* just be direct with me? I'm not good at picking up unspoken cues...


KimberVaile said:


> All I said was that you were getting upset over the threads regarding NSFW stuff. I can certainly agree the first one was pretty dumb, really. And I think sometimes the heel turn puritan attitude some furs can have is kind of funny in a derpy sort of way. Regardless, those type of threads don't really warrant such an intensively defensive reaction. such as this. You should take a moment to breath and calm yourself.


Maybe I am overreacting. But it's just that sex positivity and sexual freedom really matter to me...


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 29, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> all the people with femboy sonas huddle up in one thread to whine about how offended they are about people pointing out the overwhelming sexual degeneracy in the fandom in a completely harmless non-judgmental way.





> overwhelming sexual degeneracy





> femboy



No.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> No.


yes.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 29, 2020)

Lots of noise, but to answer OP - it's because one person made a thread, so someone else was inspired to make a thread, so someone else was inspired to make a thread. These always come in spurts 3).

And the NSFW vs. SFW battle will rage forever, until society itself moves towards sex being do different than riding a bike.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 29, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> No.


Lol, that first comment kinda confused me. All I did was make  joke about furry puritanism thing, everybody else has been pretty cool headed so far.


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't see what the big issue is when it comes to people wanting a little less nsfw content in the fandom. Am I a prude for wanting the amount of sfw and nsfw content more balanced? I enjoy nsfw artwork, but I think the fandom is overly saturated with it. Maybe I don't *always* want to get off. Maybe, just maybe, I want to make some sfw art or have sfw discussions for once, but *god* forbid I wish for *that*. Maybe as a fetishist myself, I don't *always* wish to be surrounded by people obsoletely obsessed with porn who can't hold a conversation, and maybe it would be nice to not *always* see porn on FA when I'm trying to find artwork I can show to my mom.

Do I wish to lead some sort of witchhunt for people who like nsfw like me? No! Do I wish there was just a little less nsfw? Yes. What am I gonna do about it? Nothing, because that's something I cannot change. All I can do is sit here and have an opinion. I don't see a reason for being so offended over it. It is certainly not a personal attack towards people who like nsfw, because *I* like nsfw, and very much I might add.

I just think there is a time and place for everything. People can enjoy the sfw and nsfw stuff equally. People who actually like smut can take issue with the overwhelming amount of nsfw content that swamps the sfw content. People like me are not *prudes*, and to automatically resort to that conclusion is immature and silly.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

and i'm blocked. it's almost like they knew they were overreacting or something.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 29, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Lol, that first comment kinda confused me. All I did was make  joke about furry puritanism thing, everybody else has been pretty cool headed so far.


I was responding to the whole assumption that everyone who was complaining was a femboy even though, well, I'm not. :v 

That and the word "degeneracy".


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> I was responding to the whole assumption that everyone who was complaining was a femboy even though, well, I'm not. :v
> 
> That and the word "degeneracy".


i wasn't referring to either of you, really, anyways. i still dont know the problem with the word degeneracy though. it's a very common word in this fandom. i wonder why.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Chompy said:


> I don't see what the big issue is when it comes to people wanting a little less nsfw in the fandom. So I'm a prude for wanting the amount of sfw and nsfw more balanced? I enjoy nsfw artwork, but I think the fandom is overly saturated with it. Maybe I don't *always* want to get off. Maybe, just maybe, I want to make some sfw art or have sfw discussions for once, but *god* forbid I wish for *that*. Maybe as a fetishist myself, I don't *always* wish to be surrounded by people obsoletely obsessed with porn who can't hold a conversation, and maybe it would be nice to not *always* see porn on FA when I'm trying to find artwork I can show anyone.
> 
> Do I wish to lead some sort of witchhunt for people who like nsfw like me? No! Do I wish there was just a little less nsfw? Yes. What am I gonna do about it? Nothing, because that's something I cannot change. All I can do is sit here and have an opinion. I do not see a reason for being so offended over it. It is certainly not a personal attack towards people who like nsfw because *I* like nsfw, and very much I might add.
> 
> I just think there is a time and place for everything. People can enjoy the sfw and nsfw stuff equally. People who actually like smut can take issue with overwhelming amount that swamps the sfw content. People like me are not *prudes*, and to automatically resort to that conclusion is immature and silly.


But I'd rather increase the amount of SFW content instead of decreasing the amount of NSFW content. I know that you said you can't do it, but your wish is still there.
I don't understand why you guys aren't putting in the work to strengthen the SFW side of the fandom and are choosing to vent about it instead.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Maybe I am overreacting. But it's just that sex positivity and sexual freedom really matter to me...


@FluffyShutterbug 
You are going to come across opinions that you dislike or disagree with in life. You need to try to keep a cool head when you are confronted with these opinions.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> You are going to come across opinions that you dislike or disagree with in life. You need to try to keep a cool head when you are confronted with these opinions.


But maybe I wouldn't be so touchy if there weren't so many people in the US with real political power who want to ban NSFW content....


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But maybe I wouldn't be so touchy if there weren't so many people in the US with real political power who want to ban NSFW content....


Nobody in political power would do that.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

okay after that last post i'm convinced this thread is bait


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But I'd rather increase the amount of SFW content instead of decreasing the amount of NSFW content. I know that you said you can't do it, but your wish is still there.
> I don't understand why you guys aren't putting in the work to strengthen the SFW side of the fandom and are choosing to vent about it instead.


It would definitely be a big undertaking to meet the amount of nsfw content being pumped out like hot cakes. Nsfw content is more popular overall so it seems like a pointless endeavor.


----------



## oappo (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> *I have a problem with people who don't like people who like NSFW content.*


Yeah, well I have a problem with people who don't like people who don't like people who like NSFW content

Seriously though


Aprilycan said:


> in really any of the threads that talk about the NSFW side of the fandom that way, i've not seen one person berate anyone for liking it.


This. Don't really want to get into the conversation between Aprilycan and you, but yeah.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 29, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i wasn't referring to either of you, really, anyways. i still dont know the problem with the word degeneracy though. it's a very common word in this fandom. i wonder why.


The problem with the word "degeneracy" and it's variants is that those who often use it tend to use it to lump in perfectly harmless things (i.e. same-sex attraction, being trans or nonbinary) with things like pedophilia. So even if you don't mean it like, the fact that this word is used in this sense does paint a picture of what sort of people and thereby those you associate with.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> The problem with the word "degeneracy" and it's variants is that those who often use it tend to use it to lump in perfectly harmless things (i.e. same-sex attraction, being trans or nonbinary) with things like pedophilia. So even if you don't mean it like, the fact that this word is used in this sense does paint a picture of what sort of people and thereby those you associate with.


okay, that's reasonable. but what other phrase would you use to describe those who are overtly sexual on a day-to-day basis to the point where it's socially taxing? because that's what i used the phrase for in the other thread. not trying to be a smartass, by the way. genuinely curious.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 29, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> but what other phrase would you use to describe those who are overtly sexual on a day-to-day basis to the point where it's socially taxing?


Nymphomaniacs and satyromaniacs.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Nobody in political power would do that.


Are you sure about that? Ted Cruz tried to ban dildos!


Chompy said:


> It would definitely be a big undertaking to meet the amount of nsfw content being pumped out like hot cakes. Nsfw content is more popular overall so it seems like a pointless endeavor.


So, what do you propose we do then?


oappo said:


> Yeah, well I have a problem with people who don't like people who don't like people who like NSFW content
> 
> Seriously though
> 
> This. Don't really want to get into the conversation between Aprilycan and you, but yeah.


So, you're saying that I have to accept prudish control freaks, then? No way. Respect is a two-way street. And I blocked Aprilycan. He seemed to want to goad me into lashing out.


----------



## Balskarr (Jun 29, 2020)

Chompy said:


> It would definitely be a big undertaking to meet the amount of nsfw content being pumped out like hot cakes. Nsfw content is more popular overall so it seems like a pointless endeavor.


I agree with this statement. Even as someone who is not really in the fandom perse; I have been around long enough to know that the demand for NSFW is higher meaning the generation of SFW content would have to be left to hobbyists while the career orientated will stay where they can meet that demand and earn their money. I've talked to a fair few artists that have begrudgingly taken to doing lewder art because it's what sells in this fandom. And this isn't even mentioning that some that want to see more SFW content do not have the time, talent or even confidence to go and make their own.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 29, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> okay, that's reasonable. but what other phrase would you use to describe those who are overtly sexual on a day-to-day basis to the point where it's socially taxing? because that's what i used the phrase for in the other thread. not trying to be a smartass, by the way. genuinely curious.


Simple, if you see a sexual predator then you say they're a sexual predator and someone's who otherwise exploitable of minors as that. You call them as it is, calling a spade a spade as some would say. It's better than using a word that lumps in people who have perfectly harmless variations with people who harm others.

Forgive me if that sounds overtly politically correct but still.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Balskarr said:


> I agree with this statement. Even as someone who is not really in the fandom perse; I have been around long enough to know that the demand for NSFW is higher meaning the generation of SFW content would have to be left to hobbyists while the career orientated will stay where they can meet that demand and earn their money. I've talked to a fair few artists that have begrudgingly taken to doing lewder art because it's what sells in this fandom. And this isn't even mentioning that some that want to see more SFW content do not have the time, talent or even confidence to go and make their own.


I feel like SFW artists are acquiescing too easily...


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 29, 2020)

I should point out that Furaffinity has a SFW filter too.


----------



## Balskarr (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I feel like SFW artists are acquiescing too easily...


You know what? Probably...

But that's what happens when money is involved.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> I should point out that Furaffinity has a SFW filter too.


It does work, but it's not foolproof, unfortunately. Some people don't know how to tag their art properly.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Simple, if you see a sexual predator then you say they're a sexual predator and someone's who otherwise exploitable of minors as that. You call them as it is, calling a spade a spade as some would say. It's better than using a word that lumps in people who have perfectly harmless variations with people who harm others.
> 
> Forgive me if that sounds overtly politically correct but still.


fair enough, i can see how that would be more appropriate.




Zerzehn said:


> I should point out that Furaffinity has a SFW filter too.


while this _should _be a proper fix to the problem, there's a lot of kinks that make it around the SFW filter, and also, if i remember correctly, the OP's in the other threads weren't just referring to the NSFW art, but also the behaviors of most of the fandom.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It does work, but it's not foolproof, unfortunately. Some people don't know how to tag their art properly.


Then it should be reported and perhaps the filter improved upon but considering... that last one is laughable.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Then it should be reported and perhaps the filter improved upon but considering... that last one is laughable.


Which one is laughable?


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 29, 2020)

Improving upon the filter.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Improving upon the filter.


Yeah, it would be.


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So, what do you propose we do then?



Nothing. It is what it is. If people like nsfw more than sfw, then let them. The demand for nsfw artwork is extremely high and sfw art will never come close to it. That's just a fact. This fandom has very sexual roots so it's certainly not surprising.

Just because nothing can really be done doesn't mean people have to like the way things are. I don't like natural disasters but there's nothing I can do about those either.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Chompy said:


> Nothing. It is what it is. If people like nsfw more than sfw, then let them. The demand for nsfw artwork is extremely high and sfw art will never come close to it. That's just a fact. This fandom has very sexual roots so it's certainly not surprising.
> 
> Just because nothing can really be done doesn't mean people have to like the way things are. I don't like natural disasters but there's nothing I can do about those either.


I wouldn't really consider the two comparable...


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I wouldn't really consider the two comparable...


Not liking natural disasters is pretty much synonymous with everyone, so I used that as an example so you'd get my point. Just because you dislike something you can't do anything  about, doesn't mean you aren't allowed to dislike something.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Are you sure about that? Ted Cruz tried to ban dildos!


Wait what? I know that is awful but I wonder how the the headlines would go.......... (I would be amused if tried to use technical terms to get around mentioning dildos. At the same time I'm disgusted that they are trying to ban them.)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Wait what? I know that is awful but I wonder how the the headlines would go.......... (I would be amused if tried to use technical terms to get around mentioning dildos. At the same time I'm disgusted that they are trying to ban them.)


No, he's not trying to ban it today. I think it happened like in 2014 or 2015.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 29, 2020)

_not again_


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 29, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> _not again_



I know, right? I can't believe people are hating on femboys again.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 29, 2020)

Tyno said:


> I think you'll regret that if anyone here has a really greasy back.


That would just mean he doesn't have to bring his own massage oil!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> _not again_


Sorry, I got fed up at all of the sex-negative complainers..


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 29, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I know, right? I can't believe people are hating on femboys again.


Preach!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 29, 2020)

Don't bother fighting idiots, they'll bring you down to their level of stupidity and beat you with experience at being stupid.
Just vibe and laugh at them, otherwise;


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Don't bother fighting idiots, they'll bring you down to their level of stupidity and beat you with experience at being stupid.
> Just vibe and laugh at them, otherwise;


I hope I"m not the "idiot"...


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 29, 2020)

You expressing your opinion on NSFW is no different than them expressing their opinion on NSFW and there is nothing wrong with that.
The only problem is that some people here like to jump to conclusions without fully understanding (or even fully reading) the opening post.
Is someone talking about the overwhelming NSFW things there are? Yes. 
Are they telling you to remove it? No. 

Are they talking about NSFW content and the NSFW attitudes of other furries they have come across? Yes.
Are they expecting everyone in the fandom to disperse because of their own personal experience? No. I'm sure many people would say yes for 'teh lulz' but it's obviously not gonna be a thing that happens.

Unless someone is going out of their way to contact you, or encourage other people to contact you and tell you to remove your NSFW content, I wouldn't take it so personally. Not because I wanna tell you how to act per say, but rather, why give yourself that kind of anxiety in the first place? As long as you aren't harming anyone and you're tagging your work accordingly, live and let live.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> You expressing your opinion on NSFW is no different than them expressing their opinion on NSFW and there is nothing wrong with that.
> The only problem is that some people here like to jump to conclusions without fully understanding (or even fully reading) the opening post.
> Is someone talking about the overwhelming NSFW things there are? Yes.
> Are they telling you to remove it? No.
> ...



honestly after the first 1 or 2 pages i've been starting to believe that the people that are calling out the other threads are just offended because they're really involved in the NSFW side of the fandom and are offended when they seriously don't even need to be. nobody is telling anybody how to live or to change who they are. i don't think it's possible to reason with some of them, though.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 29, 2020)

Why would there even be a quarrel or any sort of unrest of NSFW anyways? If that is what some prefer, then it would be in their best interest to leave it be. If they have a problem with it, it shouldn't be taken to measures of such extremities. All the extra stuff just feels unnecessary.


----------



## Lunneus (Jun 29, 2020)

I've seen quite a few folks on twitter being really abrasive about nsfw content, like they're not saying to remove it but they're being really nasty about it, particularly towards people who enjoy it.

Personally i'd like to see a little more sfw content on the front page of fa, but it's whatever, I don't have some major beef about it like some of the twitter folks. That's what people like to enjoy and I enjoy it from time to time too, that's just a part of the fandom. Any fandom, really. 

So the sudden uprising of people vehemently against it seems pretty unnecessary. Unless they're specifically up in arms about nsfw showing up in general-rated; now that's an actual issue.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 29, 2020)

Tyno said:


> can i sign up to join your cult?


Yes! with your blood!


----------



## Kurushimii (Jun 29, 2020)

I can probably explain each point in this unfair argument that people give towards NSFW artists, especially being as I used to pretend to hate NSFW content (although it was only because I was singled out for actually drawing NSFW art only because I saw an artist I used to support do it.)
So here are the points I'm willing to cover...;



> I really, really don't care if you don't like adult content. I'm all for personal freedom, and if you can't stand sex, by all means, avoid it. But, my problem starts when people start berating others who happen to like or love it, usually because "It gives the fandom an image I don't personally approve of".



It's somewhat true I suppose, furries do unfortunately have a reputation for the sexual aspect of the community, but that's only because people outside the community are too blind to clean furries or, ahem... Minors. So really, it's not NSFW artists' faults that nobody is paying attention, you're right about that.


> First of all, there are literally strong adult sides to literally ALL fandoms. And honestly, I don't know how the anime community doesn't have a worse rap than we do. I feel like our fandom is singled out simply because we don't use human characters and nothing more.



From my own personal experience, this is definitely one of the reasons why toxic furry haters go around on random furry videos and accuse you of sexually abusing animals, no matter how old you are. What I think is the most unfair is how they accuse furries of bestiality just because of NSFW featuring, might I add, very human-like non-human characters. All because they're fictional animals that resemble the real ones. It's also strange to me how that accusation comes up since pretty much all of the community wants zoophiles dead. Half of the time the characters aren't even depicted with accurate genitalia, but human ones. (I personally don't get the human organs because I'm OCD about how the character looks.) But yet somehow that's the major point brought up about how all furries are somehow sexually attracted to actual animals.
*In my case, I was accused of bestiality when I was only 12 years old, had no sex drive, and was obviously a virgin, therefore I couldn't have harmed an animal, but anti-furries tend to go after kids the most because they're cowardly, can't pick on someone their own size.* 


> Second, I can't stand the idea of wanting to completely change the nature of our community just to make it more palatable to people who are likely never going to like us anyway. All of the people who call us "degenerate" are usually far-right conservatives anyway; people who can't even stand people who aren't white, Christian and cis-het, let alone those who do anything that wasn't considered normal back when Ike was president.



It's not really about politics that people call us "degenerates" simply because we can't or simply don't want to draw humans, they just look at a furry (or sometimes, ironically non-furry) characters and go "ew, furry" or "all furries are degenerates" simply because when they look at a humanoid animal character they see it as cringy by default. I honestly don't get how drawing animals is "degeneracy" when people have been drawing or painting animals for centuries. Going off of that logic, the people who work/worked at Walt Disney Pictures, Hanna Barbera, and MGM Studios are all degenerates for making the Mickey Mouse series, Looney Tunes, and Tom & Jerry (who ironically started off as humans before they were depicted as a cat and a mouse, humans being animals themselves, making it a form of hypocrisy.) 


> Third, I'll readily admit that the SFW side of the fandom is weak. My ex is a SFW artist, and he's struggling badly right now to get any attention. However, instead of berating adults for liking adult things, I'd much rather see people come together and build the SFW side of the fandom to be stronger. Maybe we won't get there, but if the weakness of the SFW side *really* ticks you off, then it's worth a shot, right?



Not all of the SFW side is weak. That's a pretty unfair generalization. Some artists just don't want to draw porn so they reside in the SFW side. It's nothing serious.



> In any case, I've just had enough of being told off for liking NSFW content only because it makes people like Ben Shapiro dislike the fandom.
> And don't forget, *I don't have a problem with people who don't like NSFW content. I have a problem with people who don't like people who like NSFW content.*



That's understandable, but not all SFW furry artists or non-furries are like that. I've known plenty of human-only artists who are quite supportive, really. You've just seemed to be unlucky enough to meet only non-furries who are assholes.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 29, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Yes! with your blood!


Can we substitute with someone elses blood?


----------



## ExoSoldier (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Not that it's any of my business, but I can't exactly control what does and doesn't piss me off. And since I've found no less than three people complain about topic I'm about to get into within the last week or so, it's time for me to say something. _Ahem
> _
> *PLEASE STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT FURRIES WHO ENJOY NSFW CONTENT.
> *
> ...


I have a strong hate towards NSFW.
Although, its mostly my fault for being dumb enough to see what _MATURE _meant, and thus I enabled it on furaffinity. That scared me, I was only 14.
I don't hate the people who look at NSFW, I just hate the people that distribute it to young people.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Can we substitute with someone elses blood?


Hmmf. Just use ketchup.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 30, 2020)

See, there's a difference between disliking NSFW content and going out of your way to be blatantly rude about it.

If you're an adult who dislikes NSFW content---maybe finds it visually unappealing or have a negative association with sex---there is no shame in that. Lots of adults don't like NSFW content or just plain weren't expecting it to come up on their feed. Toggle SFW settings, abstain from sexual conversations, maybe go on websites that don't allow NSFW content to begin with, and go about your day. It's perfectly reasonable.

What's _not_ reasonable is attacking NSFW content creators for what they do or make just because you don't like it. As long as it's consensual and legal, what's the big deal? Just because you're not part of that audience doesn't mean you have to shame the content creator for catering to them. I actually lost followers because a whole adult from Instagram found out that I have NSFW content on my FurAffinity page and was apparently so shocked that I, someone who is legally able to create and distribute NSFW content, had drawn some tiger titties that they felt the need to tell me I'm suddenly a degenerate. It's just baffling and immature behavior.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 30, 2020)

ExoSoldier said:


> I have a strong hate towards NSFW.
> Although, its mostly my fault for being dumb enough to see what _MATURE _meant, and thus I enabled it on furaffinity. That scared me, I was only 14.
> I don't hate the people who look at NSFW, I just hate the people that distribute it to young people.


That's one of the unfortunate dangers of being on a website that allows NSFW content to be displayed. It's not intentionally distributed to young audiences (anyone preying on young people in that manner is disgusting)---it's available for the older audience on that site to look at, and it's no fault of the content creator that someone else failed to properly use SFW settings. Twitter has a lot of the same problem with minors accessing NSFW content by using unrestricted settings even though the content creators tell them to stay off their page

But on the other hand, I don't fault you for disliking it after being exposed to it in that fashion. As long as nobody is harassing content creators, there's really no problem with people hating NSFW content in my opinion. Everyone has their preferences and discomforts. There is a very good chunk of the fandom who are uncomfortable with NSFW content for similar reasons to yours. I think the bigger issue with NSFW hate is not that people dislike the content, but the fact that many go out of their way to harass or discredit people who make or distribute it. It's one thing to strongly dislike a genre. It's another to try and stifle that genre just because you don't like it


----------



## LameFox (Jun 30, 2020)

There are people deeply upset by pretty much any given thing. I wouldn't worry over a handful of successive rants on a forum.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 30, 2020)

Far as getting your hackles up when people start talking about how there is “too much” NSFW content in fandom, there’s history there. I don’t know if that history has contributed to @FluffyShutterbug’s reaction specifically, but it’s still an important factor _overall_. I haven’t seen as much of it in the last couple of years, but it used to be depressingly common to see people lashing out against artists who draw smut (mostly in aggregate, though I don’t doubt some people may have decided to confront individual artists directly), calling them sellouts and in general acting like people who draw only SFW content are somehow morally superior. That shit is not cool.

It also seems from this thread that some people are willfully overlooking certain aspects of NSFW negativity.
“There should be less NSFW” is negative. “There should be more SFW” isn’t.
“Degeneracy” is judging and negative - it’s not a neutral word. There’s value loading to it, and any time you use a loaded word you should take that into account.
Suggesting that SFW is superior to NSFW is negative. Saying that you personally prefer one or the other isn’t.

As for NSFW art being necessary for success, I think Ursula Vernon would beg to disagree. I know there’s more reasonably big artists in fandom who don’t do NSFW at all, but I’m shit with names and in general have a Swiss cheese memory so I don’t have more names to drop offhand. If you include people who do soft cheesecake, you probably get even more.

I maintain that the perception of outsiders’ view of fandom is generally overrated. Most of the people who do have fucks to give are vocal assholes who make Internet noise. I genuinely feel bad for you if you have had personal experience of people outside the Internet giving you shit, but I don’t think they are anywhere near a majority. The city of Pittsburgh by all accounts loves Anthrocon. Nordic FuzzCon this year (and probably past years as well but I can’t speak for that since I wasn’t there) had an open house and from what I understand _ran out of guest badges_. People loved it.

There _has_ been a spike in threads that one way or another judge NSFW content and/or artists who create it and/or people who consume it. I _don’t_ think this is indicative of a rise in such opinions; it’s probably just somewhere between a coincidental cluster of threads and people feeling motivated/empowered to create their own threads after seeing others.

Don’t fool yourselves - whatever negative perceptions there are of fandom won’t change because the proportion of NSFW content changes. Haters gonna hate, and they _will_ dig up whatever dirt they can find if they feel they need to in order to make their point.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> Far as getting your hackles up when people start talking about how there is “too much” NSFW content in fandom, there’s history there. I don’t know if that history has contributed to @FluffyShutterbug’s reaction specifically, but it’s still an important factor _overall_. I haven’t seen as much of it in the last couple of years, but it used to be depressingly common to see people lashing out against artists who draw smut (mostly in aggregate, though I don’t doubt some people may have decided to confront individual artists directly), calling them sellouts and in general acting like people who draw only SFW content are somehow morally superior. That shit is not cool.
> 
> It also seems from this thread that some people are willfully overlooking certain aspects of NSFW negativity.
> “There should be less NSFW” is negative. “There should be more SFW” isn’t.
> ...


I am actually aware of the history, lol. I'm one of the few newer furs (Having joined in 2017) that's aware of the "Burned Furs". And every now and again, they seem to want to come back and pull the same sh*t that they did before.


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 30, 2020)

Something I have noticed is there seems to an increase in people not knowing or just ignoring the settings for content filters for what they post.

Too often I'm seeing NSFW content slipping into my feeds on social media platforms just because the people posting them have not flagged them as sensitive/mature content. 

Some social media platforms could also make these settings easier to implement by not hiding them away in the user setting so deeply, and make it clearer for people to understand the function of these settings. 

For instance with Twitter if a person is posting content that may be lightly to cause offense, NSFW then they have to dig around in there user settings and privacy, then safety and privacy, then safety and set the check marker for "Mark media you tweet as containing material that may be sensitive".
But to understand what they class as sensitive you have to dig around in the terms of use and published responses to people asking the question.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 30, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> I maintain that the perception of outsiders’ view of fandom is generally overrated. Most of the people who do have fucks to give are vocal assholes who make Internet noise.



The nugget of wisdom on this thread. Personal experience is that the internet makes people's balls grow, but once they have to face you IRL and say that shit to your face they usually shut up and are quite pleasant.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jun 30, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> honestly after the first 1 or 2 pages i've been starting to believe that the people that are calling out the other threads are just offended because they're really involved in the NSFW side of the fandom and are offended when they seriously don't even need to be. nobody is telling anybody how to live or to change who they are.


True that, after all the presumed accusation within this and similar threads I have rarely if never read anything along the lines of 
- NSFW furries are the problem of our fandom
- I hate sex
- NSFW furries need to change their behavior
- Sexual freedom in this community should definitely be limited
or similar things. Like, geez, everybody should calm their tits for a second.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 30, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> True that, after all the presumed accusation within this and similar threads I have rarely if never read anything along the lines of
> - NSFW furries are the problem of our fandom
> - I hate sex
> - NSFW furries need to change their behavior
> ...


I’d disagree to an extent; a lot of this is said if not in so many words so through word choice. “There should be less NSFW art” _is_ saying that NSFW furries ought to change their behavior - specifically that artists should change what they draw. When you (gen) talk about how “unfortunately” NSFW content is prevalent, and that it gives furries a bad name, you _are_ suggesting that NSFW furries are a primary problem.

The response to kink in fandom is almost exclusively floated as “they need to stay in their corner and god help if they’re into stuff I think badly of.” In some cases that may be motivated, but a lot of the time it’s more than anything sex-negative gatekeeping.

I don’t know that this is always said with _intent_ to demean anyone or anything. But, well... sometimes we say more than we intend to. That it may make someone feel unwelcome is pretty inevitable.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> True that, after all the presumed accusation within this and similar threads I have rarely if never read anything along the lines of
> - NSFW furries are the problem of our fandom
> - I hate sex
> - NSFW furries need to change their behavior
> ...


But, I wasn't even mad at _you!_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> I’d disagree to an extent; a lot of this is said if not in so many words so through word choice. “There should be less NSFW art” _is_ saying that NSFW furries ought to change their behavior - specifically that artists should change what they draw. When you (gen) talk about how “unfortunately” NSFW content is prevalent, and that it gives furries a bad name, you _are_ suggesting that NSFW furries are a primary problem.
> 
> The response to kink in fandom is almost exclusively floated as “they need to stay in their corner and god help if they’re into stuff I think badly of.” In some cases that may be motivated, but a lot of the time it’s more than anything sex-negative gatekeeping.
> 
> I don’t know that this is always said with _intent_ to demean anyone or anything. But, well... sometimes we say more than we intend to. That it may make someone feel unwelcome is pretty inevitable.


Especially because I seem to be the only person aware of the Burned Furs right now....


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jun 30, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> I’d disagree to an extent; a lot of this is said if not in so many words so through word choice. “There should be less NSFW art” _is_ saying that NSFW furries ought to change their behavior - specifically that artists should change what they draw. When you (gen) talk about how “unfortunately” NSFW content is prevalent, and that it gives furries a bad name, you _are_ suggesting that NSFW furries are a primary problem.
> 
> The response to kink in fandom is almost exclusively floated as “they need to stay in their corner and god help if they’re into stuff I think badly of.” In some cases that may be motivated, but a lot of the time it’s more than anything sex-negative gatekeeping.
> 
> I don’t know that this is always said with _intent_ to demean anyone or anything. But, well... sometimes we say more than we intend to. That it may make someone feel unwelcome is pretty inevitable.


I think that often people interpret more into certain things than what they originally intended to say. Things are really heated up, half of the people are swearing, trigger words like gatekeeping, degenerates, white-cis and whatnot get thrown around and within something that is supposed to be a unified community - Sides between sfw and nsfw are popping up and rarely are attempts made to clarify or calm something.
I mean, hell, Fluffy is justifying himself in front of me while I actually only criticized him for his wording four pages ago. And that's what I mean. I still believe that nobody in their right mind wants to accuse or restrict anybody with anything.
Be it someone who flourishes because of this fandoms sexual freedom or someone who likes it for everything else it has to offer. With all the voices participating it devolved into little more than yelling at each other. And let's be real here, the last four threads with any nsfw related subjects didn't change anything apart from stirring up some emotions, this one won't change anything either. It all will remain stagnant and just as it was before.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I think that often people interpret more into certain things than what they originally intended to say. Things are really heated up, half of the people are swearing, trigger words like gatekeeping, degenerates, white-cis and whatnot get thrown around and within something that is supposed to be a unified community - Sides between sfw and nsfw are popping up and rarely are attempts made to clarify or calm something.
> I mean, hell, Fluffy is justifying himself in front of me while I actually only criticized him for his wording four pages ago. And that's what I mean. I still believe that nobody in their right mind wants to accuse or restrict anybody with anything.
> Be it someone who flourishes because of this fandoms sexual freedom or someone who likes it for everything else it has to offer. With all the voices participating it devolved into little more than yelling at each other. And let's be real here, the last four threads with any nsfw related subjects didn't change anything apart from stirring up some emotions, this one won't change anything either. It all will remain stagnant and just as it was before.


I wasn't criticizing you! I was criticizing people who were butthurt that there were too many lovers of NSFW in this fandom!


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 30, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> ...and within something that is supposed to be a unified community - Sides between sfw and nsfw are popping up and rarely are attempts made to clarify or calm something.



There's no unified community. There's a bunch of people liking anthropomorphic animals as the only common denominator here. There's a bunch of people on this very forum that I do not wish to associate with at all - my method is to just ignore them and do what I enjoy instead. People running around having to 'save the fandom' or 'improve the perception with X' have been around for the last 20 years, they come and go, if I obsess over everything internet intellectuals put out there I wouldn't have any time to live my life.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 30, 2020)

we're 5 pages in and we still have people thinking anyone is trying to change anybody lol.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jun 30, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> There's no unified community. There's a bunch of people liking anthropomorphic animals as the only common denominator here. There's a bunch of people on this very forum that I do not wish to associate with at all - my method is to just ignore them and do what I enjoy instead. People running around having to 'save the fandom' or 'improve the perception with X' have been around for the last 20 years, they come and go, if I obsess over everything internet intellectuals put out there I wouldn't have any time to live my life.


Fair 'nuff, I can see why one wouldn't want to put themself into the same drawer with some certain individuals in here, me myself included.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 30, 2020)

People keep complaining about the NSFW side of the furry fandom because people in that side of the fandom have, lately, it seems, had a problem with properly tagging and _hiding_ that sort of content away so that it's not out in the open. 

I don't care if you like porn, I just don't wanna see it while I'm scrolling through my twitter feed.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> People keep complaining about the NSFW side of the furry fandom because people in that side of the fandom have, lately, it seems, had a problem with properly tagging and _hiding_ that sort of content away so that it's not out in the open.
> 
> I don't care if you like porn, I just don't wanna see it while I'm scrolling through my twitter feed.


Then why don't they complain about careless and/or apathetic artists instead of just saying "All NSFW stuff is bad"?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 30, 2020)

Honestly, if you enjoy NSFW content, tag your art appropriately, avoid pushing it on others who aren't interested, etc. then you shouldn't feel guilty or ashamed when someone complains about seeing porn in the fandom.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 30, 2020)

One person took out a gun, another person shoots them because they took out their gun(or maybe they tried to shoot something), and the third person shoots the second because they shot the first guy....

Okay, cops will come... some day.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 30, 2020)

while everyone's here though give this soundcloud a follow


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fkindmile%2Frunaway-prod-feelo


----------



## dragonofdestiny (Jun 30, 2020)

As immodest it is to admit it, I kind of like that this topic is gathering attention, even when it has become another giant discussion. I just hope it does not bloat any further, as much as mine did. im not late, am i?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 30, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Then why don't they complain about careless and/or apathetic artists instead of just saying "All NSFW stuff is bad"?



Because it's _mostly _NSFW artists and people who share NSFW art _doing _it. People are directly calling others out for doing something they know they shouldn't be doing. 

Stop getting all defensive about it. If you don't incorrectly tag porn, then you don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 30, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Because it's _mostly _NSFW artists and people who share NSFW art _doing _it. People are directly calling others out for doing something they know they shouldn't be doing.
> 
> Stop getting all defensive about it. If you don't incorrectly tag porn, then you don't have anything to worry about.


to be fair, the thread fluffy's even talking about hardly even mentioned tagging NSFW stuff so i don't know why either of you brought it up.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Because it's _mostly _NSFW artists and people who share NSFW art _doing _it. People are directly calling others out for doing something they know they shouldn't be doing.
> 
> Stop getting all defensive about it. If you don't incorrectly tag porn, then you don't have anything to worry about.


But, that's not even what I was complaining about. I was complaining about people who say that the fandom is "too NSFW" and that it's ruining the fandom's image.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jun 30, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, that's not even what I was complaining about. I was complaining about people who say that the fandom is "too NSFW" and that it's ruining the fandom's image.


You're fine. People just need to stop being prudes and block the tags if it bothers them that much. I don't give a shit either way but I hate it when people fight over stupid stuff like this.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jun 30, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Especially because I seem to be the only person aware of the Burned Furs right now....


I haven't heard that name in a long time. What are they plotting?


----------



## Rayd (Jun 30, 2020)

forums.furaffinity.net: My problems with the fandom.

just leaving the original thread here since i've seen at least 5 or 10 people read this very misleading thread without reading the original one and assuming that people are having their sexual freedom "impeded on" when that is very obviously not the case.

people are just offended by an opinion thread, that's all. nowhere has this person implied that they wanted anyone to change. the OP of this thread has been blatantly lying about what these people have said - "all NSFW is bad", "i hate sex", "we want to ban NSFW content", "we hate people who like NSFW", and saying they're berating anyone when they aren't. even when i called them out on it, they contradicted themselves and went on to say that they didn't say these things, but they implied them, lol.

so instead of coming into this thread and calling people stupid when you didn't even read their thread, or assuming that anybody is trying to control anyone when they arent, or assuming that anybody wants to get rid of NSFW content when they aren't, maybe do some digging and you'll find out that this thread is bullshit.

_moral of the story is - not every opinion is an attack._


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

Elliot Manowar said:


> I haven't heard that name in a long time. What are they plotting?


Oh, they're not doing anything right now, to my knowledge. I was saying that I felt like I was one of the only ones here that were aware of their history.


Elliot Manowar said:


> You're fine. People just need to stop being prudes and block the tags if it bothers them that much. I don't give a shit either way but I hate it when people fight over stupid stuff like this.


Yeah, I feel like half of the people here who are complaining about my post didn't bother reading my OP carefully, particularly the parts I b0lded.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 30, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> to be fair, the thread fluffy's even talking about hardly even mentioned tagging NSFW stuff so i don't know why either of you brought it up.



The original thread asked what was up with everyone hating on NSFW artwork and artists lately. I just explained one of the reasons why there's so much hate nowadays. 

Because people don't know how to tag porn properly, that's why. Fluffy is getting all defensive over something they probably don't even do.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 30, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> The original thread asked what was up with everyone hating on NSFW artwork and artists lately. I just explained one of the reasons why there's so much hate nowadays.
> 
> Because people don't know how to tag porn properly, that's why. Fluffy is getting all defensive over something they probably don't even do.


forums.furaffinity.net: My problems with the fandom.

this is the thread OP was referring to. they're throwing a hissy fit about an opinion thread and making up shit to make it look like a callout when it's literally just them expressing their experiences in the fandom.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 30, 2020)

I like how someone said, "If you don't wanna see NSFW art just block the tags" as if _that's _the problem. As if people are so stupid not to block tags like "Inflation" and "scat" and it's their own fault for seeing that stuff when _really_ the problem is people who like that kind of stuff and who make it aren't tagging it properly. Meaning even if you _do _have those things blocked, you still risk seeing it because some idiot doesn't understand why he can't just post pictures from his fap folder in a tag that's called something like "Fursuit Friday".


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

Live debate of the "Whats with all the NSFW hate lately," thread.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: My problems with the fandom.
> 
> this is the thread OP was referring to. they're throwing a hissy fit about an opinion thread and making up shit to make it look like a callout when it's literally just them expressing their experiences in the fandom.



Honestly isn't the first time OP has done this (and in a completely different thread). I doubt it will be the last.
Not much can be done to convince people that can't/outright refuse to fully read something.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh dear...I was hoping I wouldn't have to jump in, but...OK, here we go.

I don't think there's many people out there who are berating fans of NSFW stuff. And if they are, they should just block the tags associated with the things they don't want to see. But it's a two-way street. Posters of NSFW art need to label them correctly so that people don't end up seeing things they don't want to.

So long as I don't see what might make me feel ill, I'm fine with NSFW stuff existing (unless it's cub or zoo).


----------



## Kurushimii (Jun 30, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> See, there's a difference between disliking NSFW content and going out of your way to be blatantly rude about it.
> 
> If you're an adult who dislikes NSFW content---maybe finds it visually unappealing or have a negative association with sex---there is no shame in that. Lots of adults don't like NSFW content or just plain weren't expecting it to come up on their feed. Toggle SFW settings, abstain from sexual conversations, maybe go on websites that don't allow NSFW content to begin with, and go about your day. It's perfectly reasonable.
> 
> What's _not_ reasonable is attacking NSFW content creators for what they do or make just because you don't like it. As long as it's consensual and legal, what's the big deal? Just because you're not part of that audience doesn't mean you have to shame the content creator for catering to them. I actually lost followers because a whole adult from Instagram found out that I have NSFW content on my FurAffinity page and was apparently so shocked that I, someone who is legally able to create and distribute NSFW content, had drawn some tiger titties that they felt the need to tell me I'm suddenly a degenerate. It's just baffling and immature behavior.


Unfortunately a lot of sites that don't allow NSFW content are still filled with NSFW content because somebody clearly didn't read the ToS on sign up and just clicked "I agree" without even reading the damned thing, nor bothered to read the site rules at all. DeviantArt is a good example.
Even though SoFurry allows it, I remember coming across incest porn when I was only 14 years old, even though all minors have their accounts mature locked upon sign up and are automatically unlocked once they reach their 18th birthday. When I pointed that out the artist commented "Well, why are you looking at it then?"
- "Well, it's because you mistagged your _Adult Artwork_ as _General Content_ which means that minors can see it"
Obviously, the group is likely banned or shut down nowadays because it was also a CP group which SoFurry no longer allows, thank God. Although mistagging artwork seems to be a common thing nowadays which is frustrating for people who don't want to come across that, it also violates the rules of pretty much any and all sites that tell you to properly filter your artwork. Although posting it to a SFW-only site, like say WildDream for example can get your account banned.
Neopets is a good example of a SFW-only, family friendly site. How much Neopets Rule 34 are you willing to bet was shared in the forums during the infamous *Day of Sin*? (The Day of Sin was when the site filters went down temporarily.)


----------



## Kurushimii (Jun 30, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> we're 5 pages in and we still have people thinking anyone is trying to change anybody lol.


Well in some cases they are. Some people have told me to my face that I should change what I draw, regardless if it's NSFW or family friendly. That's why my main OC from my childhood went from having a human face to a more wolf-like one. I changed it to fit their standards. That was wrong of me, although now I'm somewhat too attached to the new design to change it back...


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

Nobody cares what porn you're into, unless they're into it themselves. I personally don't want to see what someone wanks off to. Your fetish is not you. If people don't want to see your porn then show it in a place where you can be respectful of that. If people don't want to see NSFW, don't force them to. It only makes you look like a pervert who cannot act like a decent person. Instead of saying this as 'hate', try to fathom that maybe, people don't want to see two people fucking in a picture. Society won't bend to perverts and fetishists, at least not out in public. There's plenty of sites on the web for NSFW, just set up shop there.


----------



## Kurushimii (Jun 30, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Nobody cares what porn you're into, unless they're into it themselves. I personally don't want to see what someone wanks off to. Your fetish is not you. If people don't want to see your porn then show it in a place where you can be respectful of that. If people don't want to see NSFW, don't force them to. It only makes you look like a pervert who cannot act like a decent person. Instead of saying this as 'hate', try to fathom that maybe, people don't want to see two people fucking in a picture. Society won't bend to perverts and fetishists, at least not out in public. There's plenty of sites on the web for NSFW, just set up shop there.


Well the only time I think we should care is if it's CP or something that involves realistic or real world animals. But for the most part, people nowadays flip their lid over pretty much anything. I remember when I used to get mocked for being a FNAF fan. Nowadays nobody cares, but everything is cringy or wrong to take part in these days, porn or no porn.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> Well the only time I think we should care is if it's CP or something that involves realistic or real world animals. But for the most part, people nowadays flip their lid over pretty much anything. I remember when I used to get mocked for being a FNAF fan. Nowadays nobody cares, but everything is cringy or wrong to take part in these days, porn or no porn.



I am talking from outside of an internet user perspective, yes with certain types of porn must be handled with immediately, but the thing is not everyone wishes to sully themselves with such things, now granted nobody can really stop you from making porn, but it doesn't mean that society should just bend down for someone otherwise they're filled with buzzwords like 'hate'. Being disgusted by things such as other's private sex lives is natural. Out in the real world, perverts expose others to sex, normal people would rather that just be a private matter.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 30, 2020)

"What's with all the NSFW hate?" is a complex subject because it has... a lot of ground to cover. And while this thread's explicitly in response to postings on FAF in the General and Community sub-forums, most of the internet does not exist in a vacuum so some of it's undoubtedly bleeding over from other communities, social media, et al.

But if I had to guess for at least some of it?

It's Pride Month. These threads were, disproportionately, made during Pride Month. A Pride Month that is also running concurrent with a lot of social activism / awareness boosting. And as @Zerzehn helpfully pointed out, the terminology often used for consumers of "Smutty content" is _*coincidentally*_ also often used for _*other* _targets. Now, with this in mind, riddle me this: Does anybody remember some (past and present) users' commentary on why they don't support Pride Parades (but totally aren't a bigot)? What the nature of the... complaints, they held towards such gatherings, was?

I'll give a hint: "They're too sexual / lewd / adult."

I would not be surprised if what we're seeing now is at least in part from people finally realizing "Calling LGBTQ+ or Minority Representation political is going to get your ass blasted to the Stone Age right quick". And while this isn't to say this ideology is consciously or unconsciously responsible for everyone making such threads / posts (on FAF or the internet in general), bigots have shown themselves to be _*remarkably*_ talented at trying to co-opt complaints and use them as a smoke screen for their own agenda. Just toss a little fuel on the fire, whip some people up into a furor about the subject, and would you look at that? That dog whistle's a dog whistle again!

Again, this is not to make the fucking Galaxy Brain take that everyone complaining about NSFW content / smut / wrong-tag posting or the like is Snidely Whiplash out there plotting to piss in everyone's cereal and further socially regressive agendas. Nor is this some sort of judgement call on NSFW content arguments (favorable or unfavorable). But it _*is*_ to say that you should take a careful look at sources (and their arguments) before giving them your endorsement. Likewise understand that the whole point of dog whistles is to slip under people's radar, and ergo - once found out - _*change them*_ when the jig is up. Somebody making a seemingly uncontroversial statement like "Don't put NSFW smut in SFW places" might sound rather reasonable, but if you dig into their post history and discover that they've made this exact argument over things like "Two gay characters kiss each other in a PG film", suddenly it takes on a _*whole*_ new context. By the same token if you see somebody trying to portray their self as Just Thinking About the Children (tm), and this user has also openly endorsed anti-LGBTQ+ policy as Just and merely Thinking About the Children (tm), perhaps it's not "Smut in places it doesn't belong" that they're rabble-rousing about but something else entirely.


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 30, 2020)

Attaman said:


> "What's with all the NSFW hate?" is a complex subject because it has... a lot of ground to cover. And while this thread's explicitly in response to postings on FAF in the General and Community sub-forums, most of the internet does not exist in a vacuum so some of it's undoubtedly bleeding over from other communities, social media, et al.
> 
> But if I had to guess for at least some of it?
> 
> ...


Okay what the hell are you talking about? No one has a secret homophobic agenda. This topic isn't secretly targeting the LGBT. It's about nsfw content whether it be straight or not. Please don't start spouting conspiracy theories.

I don't care if you said you aren't implying that everyone who doesn't like smut is homophobic. Don't start making broad assumptions about people because it's June.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 30, 2020)

Chompy said:


> Okay what the hell are you talking about?


 I am talking about what I talked about in my post: The threads Fluffy is referring to coincide with Pride Month. There is - intentionally or unintentionally - some overlap in the arguments being used (and the terminology used for those in such arguments) against Fandom NSFW content, and the arguments used against things such as Pride Parades / their participants. Bigots have a habit / pattern / track record of taking gripes about assorted subjects and co-opting them to use as a smoke screen to push socially regressive ideology. This does not inherently mean that people making such arguments are bigots / trying to push such ideology, nor that they're being duped into making such arguments instead of having valid (or perceived valid) reasons for doing so. It does mean to watch one's sources / pay close attention to what is and what has been said, similar to how you can pretty quickly dig through a bunch of pro-LGTBQ+ posts / content and - if you know what you're looking for - find the Ace- / Aro- / Bi-exclusionists rather quickly.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 30, 2020)

Attaman said:


> "What's with all the NSFW hate?" is a complex subject because it has... a lot of ground to cover. And while this thread's explicitly in response to postings on FAF in the General and Community sub-forums, most of the internet does not exist in a vacuum so some of it's undoubtedly bleeding over from other communities, social media, et al.
> 
> But if I had to guess for at least some of it?
> 
> ...




Look I'm all for trying to find dog-whistles and alert people about them, but I seriously doubt people are using "Please stop posting NSFW content in SFW spaces" as a way to secretly shit on LGBT+ people. And bringing that up now kind of clouds this whole thread, and puts suspicion on people for seemingly no reason. Like, now people who _do _incorrectly tag porn and who have been stewing silently about it can just turn around and go:

"That's a dog-whistle, you're homophobic, I'm just going to ignore your mean bigoted comments!" 

Even if you say you don't mean for it to take away from the people genuinely upset about NSFW being incorrectly tagged, it happens anyway.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 30, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Look I'm all for trying to find dog-whistles and alert people about them, but I seriously doubt people are using "Please stop posting NSFW content in SFW spaces" as a way to secretly shit on LGBT+ people.


 I mean, we don't particularly need to remain constrained to an internet / online context: This happens offline fairly often.

To reiterate a third time: This is not me arguing "Anybody who has hang-ups about smut posting in SFW spaces is clearly an Alt-Right bigot tossing around dog whistles". There's a reason I referred to that as a "fucking Galaxy Brain take", after all, and likewise reiterated that "Don't post NSFW content in SFW spaces" is a generally non-controversial statement (case in point: Going through my post history will find me making such and other - stronger - statements in the past).

It _*is*_ to say that people can really do to pay more attention to whose posts they're Liking / Quoting / Re-Tweeting or what-have-you, as well as understand that people have been increasingly using seemingly innocuous (if not benevolent / helpful!) statements to push some rather sketchy stuff on the side. Because I'm not joking about that Exclusionist stuff / example: Most Bi, Ace, and Aro people can point to at least a couple posts that trended in their time that - in hindsight or with contextual knowledge - were _*excessively *_exclusionist in their nature. Likewise again, there's a precedent of people using "Keep that stuff to the privacy of your home" and other such arguments to tell LGBTQ+ persons... don't exist in public spaces. At all.


----------



## LeFay (Jun 30, 2020)

Wouldn't be so much hate if this fandom stopped spamming wolf peepee all the time. FAF is nice because it's one of the few places a fluff can go to talk and participate in a sfw environment but some of ya'll can't control yourselves.

So there's a pushback because some people really don't want that in their faces all the time. And inevitably it bleeds into the sfw sections.

Now listen I love me some nsfw but some of ya'll are obsessed with it. Like we get it, a lot of people in this fandom ain't got nothin going on irl so you come here to feel cute and sexy but like right time, right place, right people.

Some of ya'll needa go sit in the corner since you wanna act childish.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 30, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> Well in some cases they are. Some people have told me to my face that I should change what I draw, regardless if it's NSFW or family friendly. That's why my main OC from my childhood went from having a human face to a more wolf-like one. I changed it to fit their standards. That was wrong of me, although now I'm somewhat too attached to the new design to change it back...


the OP was referring to a specific thread on the forum, not a general issue. everyone made it about a general issue because the OP was making shit up to start a dumpster fire, and they succeeded. nobody educated themselves on the context and now what we have is a thread full of people that don't even know what they're talking about.

also holy shit, how many times do i have to link back to the original post to make people understand that this isn't about tags or even NSFW art in general?


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 30, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Whoa, hold it right there. So you're telling me I should repress my aspect of being LGBT just because some normie hates it? I like how you only mentioned pp, as if there are no female characters in this fandom. I don't like homophobia, I have to deal with it irl. I'm not going to tolerate it here.


Don't twist what people say to try and victimize yourself, please.
It was just an example ffs.


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 30, 2020)

I think this thread should be closed if people are gonna start painting people as homophobes over an opinion.

It's getting exceedingly toxic and childish.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 30, 2020)

Chompy said:


> I think this thread should be closed if people are gonna start painting people as homophobes over an opinion.
> 
> It's getting exceedingly toxic and childish.


i second this. this entire thread was just people getting pissy over an opinion, but now it's becoming something completely different. it's so petty.


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 30, 2020)

@Dragoneer


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 30, 2020)

Chompy said:


> I think this thread should be closed if people are gonna start painting people as homophobes over an opinion.
> 
> It's getting exceedingly toxic and childish.



Yeah, this thread sucks, because someone had to go and try to suggest maybe the people complaining about it are homophobes. And also, seriously? Comparing someone telling you to stop posting porn so much to being in the fucking closet????


----------



## LeFay (Jun 30, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Whoa, hold it right there. So you're telling me I should repress my aspect of being LGBT just because some normie hates it? I like how you only mentioned pp, as if there are no female characters in this fandom. I don't like homophobia, I have to deal with it irl. I'm not going to tolerate it here.



Damn I guess I must be secretly homophobic or something. I'm saying sexuality does not equate to nsfw I'm just saying I don't wanna see rainbow wolf peepee every 2 seconds or someones freaken nudes.

People in this fandom need to get a life, they need to know they can just leave the house and get the real gucci gucci instead of spending hours posting stuff up?

Man thats crazy, listen man you do you in actual nsfw areas but once that stuff starts sliding down into sfw then I got an issue.

If your sexuality starts and ends at nsfw and undermines the idea of a same sex relationship then that just makes you a fetishist.

And bruh the fandom is 80 something percent male so of course I'mma see the peepee more then the hoohoo. Guess that makes me a misogynist too XD


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Rayd (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Bababooey (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Bababooey (Jun 30, 2020)

Rimna said:


> What is this, an interogation? What I do outside of the fandom is my own business. And seeing those made up numbers again, I have nothing else I have to say. There's already been enough damage done here.


You shouldn't dish it out if you can't take it, my dude.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


>



I've got the game and 4 controllers.
Anyone in  the mood to *lose*? >8]


----------



## LeFay (Jun 30, 2020)

Chompy said:


> You shouldn't dish it out if you can't take it, my dude.



Yooooo bro chillax, don't be beaten dead horses. This stuff makes SFW furs look bad too.

Lets all hug and be friends and drink rainbow unicorn milk.


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 30, 2020)

LeFay said:


> Yooooo bro chillax, don't be beaten dead horses. This stuff makes SFW furs look bad too.
> 
> Lets all hug and be friends and drink rainbow unicorn milk.


You're right. This is my queue to stop responding. Lol


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 30, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I'm not telling anyone what they should, or shouldn't do. I'm not dishing out anything.



You compared people telling you not to post incorrectly tagged porn on the internet _to being in the closet._ Idk where you think you stand, but it sure as hell ain't the moral high ground.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I've got the game and 4 controllers.
> Anyone in  the mood to *lose*? >8]


Man, Mario Party 2 was some good shit, lol.


----------



## LeFay (Jun 30, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> You compared people telling you not to post incorrectly tagged porn on the internet _to being in the closet._ Idk where you think you stand, but it sure as hell ain't the moral high ground.



Aye yo, chill out my guy. Listen man arguments over. No need to be hostile.

Here I got some rainbow unicorn milk for you too. Lets just all ride the ferris wheel together, take our minds off the nonsense.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

And I thought the Sonic fandom was infighting heavy.  I'll be frank: Nobody cares what you jack off too, this isn't your representation and nobody is going to point a gun to your head if they don't like your porn. A dislike of NSFW isn't oppression if you think so then you really need to get out of your basement. There are sites for such material, but to force the world to bend over to you because "I feel oppressed!" is utter bollocks.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

This threads existence is in large part due to Ops massive overreaction, but honestly, the way people reacted the last two pages, kind of gives the OP a run for its money.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

I just got here lol, but I am thinking this is silly to say "well I like this sort of porn and if people don't like it they're bigots!" I mean, this should be common sense that maybe people don't want to see what you masturbate over the internet?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2020)

I like diaper inflation vore incest cub rape, and you can't make me feel bad about it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I just got here lol, but I am thinking this is silly to say "well I like this sort of porn and if people don't like it they're bigots!" I mean, this should be common sense that maybe people don't want to see what you masturbate over the internet?


I don't disagree, but I also found the opposing side of the argument to have equally bizarre takes. Just a neutral party in this.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I like diaper inflation vore incest cub rape, and you can't make me feel bad about it.



I'll just laugh at how pathetic that is instead. It's the Fur Affinity forums, I am not expecting people of high caliber here.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'll just laugh at how pathetic that is instead. It's the Fur Affinity forums, I am not expecting people of high caliber here.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I don't disagree, but I also found the opposing side of the argument to have equally bizarre takes. Just a neutral party in this.



Honestly, I wouldn't mind if people would just post their porn on a site for it, then again that also crosses Deviantart so yeah. But my point is, don't expect people not to be grossed out and be okay with it. I merely just brush off people with my own macro fetish myself. Like, cool you don't like giant hot chicks, they're not my demographic anyway. I don't scream into the rafters that "I like giants and you must respect that!" Because quite frankly, I have my own friends who are fine with it even if they're not into it.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jun 30, 2020)

Wtf happened since I last looked here?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't mind if people would just post their porn on a site for it, then again that also crosses Deviantart so yeah. But my point is, don't expect people not to be grossed out and be okay with it. I merely just brush off people with my own macro fetish myself. Like, cool you don't like giant hot chicks, they're not my demographic anyway. I don't scream into the rafters that "I like giants and you must respect that!" Because quite frankly, I have my own friends who are fine with it even if they're not into it.


I am with you on that, I think people being open books about fetishes is pretty weird, though.
Where I kind of lost the plot, there was this weird point about like, people wanting to post wolf penis everywhere, like some evil illuminati organization bent on shoving wolf dick into every civil conversation and thread on FAF in this sort of twisted calling towards ultimate debauchery. I honestly don't feel like I am seeing the same FAF other people are, or maybe I am not looking in the right places. I tend to just hang around LPW and on occasion jump in on conversations, so I very well may not be seeing what others are. But I can't really remember the last time anything edging on porn or fetish stuff was posted in general threads.

Hyperbole is hyperbole ofc, but I dunno, adult jokes do seem to be the absolute extent of debauchery if anything.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 30, 2020)

Since this thread has gone to hell. Then again, I don't believe in a hell.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I am with you on that, I think people being open books about fetishes is pretty weird, though.
> Where I kind of lost the plot, there was this weird point about like, people wanting to post wolf penis everywhere, like some evil illuminati organization bent on shoving wolf dick into every civil conversation and thread on FAF in this sort of twisted calling towards ultimate debauchery. I honestly don't feel like I am seeing the same FAF other people are, or maybe I am not looking in the right places. I tend to just hang around LPW and on occasion jump in on conversations, so I very well may not be seeing what others are. But I can't really remember the last time anything edging on porn or fetish stuff was posted in general threads.
> 
> Hyperbole is hyperbole ofc, but I dunno, adult jokes do seem to be the absolute extent of debauchery.



Well in my case people just put it together, but instead of being like "oh no it's not a fetish", I just sort of admitted to it and kept it for the most part clean. Being open about it was better with my friends than denying it, especially since my own fetish is so out there and batshit insane to defy the laws of physics and nature. But yeah, I agree that about having a conversation about it normally to people is pretty weird. But hey, this is a topic here and I'm on FA so yeah.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Since this thread has gone to hell. Then again, I don't believe in a hell.



That has got to be someone's fetish


----------



## LeFay (Jun 30, 2020)

Remember kiddies, if you disagree with NSFW you're a homophobic, misogynistic, able-ist, man-spreading, mansplaining priviledged nazi


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2020)

LeFay said:


> Remember kiddies, if you disagree with NSFW you're a homophobic, misogynistic, able-ist, man-spreading, mansplaining priviledged naziView attachment 89020



I can be man-spreading? OwO


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 30, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> Unfortunately a lot of sites that don't allow NSFW content are still filled with NSFW content because somebody clearly didn't read the ToS on sign up and just clicked "I agree" without even reading the damned thing, nor bothered to read the site rules at all. DeviantArt is a good example.
> Even though SoFurry allows it, I remember coming across incest porn when I was only 14 years old, even though all minors have their accounts mature locked upon sign up and are automatically unlocked once they reach their 18th birthday. When I pointed that out the artist commented "Well, why are you looking at it then?"
> - "Well, it's because you mistagged your _Adult Artwork_ as _General Content_ which means that minors can see it"
> Obviously, the group is likely banned or shut down nowadays because it was also a CP group which SoFurry no longer allows, thank God. Although mistagging artwork seems to be a common thing nowadays which is frustrating for people who don't want to come across that, it also violates the rules of pretty much any and all sites that tell you to properly filter your artwork. Although posting it to a SFW-only site, like say WildDream for example can get your account banned.
> Neopets is a good example of a SFW-only, family friendly site. How much Neopets Rule 34 are you willing to bet was shared in the forums during the infamous *Day of Sin*? (The Day of Sin was when the site filters went down temporarily.)


Trust me, I've had this happen to me as well. Amino is 100% SFW (supposedly) and there are still people trying to post NSFW content there. Luckily it's considerably closely moderated and posts like that get taken down VERY quickly, including trolls. NSFW is also a violation of Instagram's ToS but people frequently bypass it with shoddy censorship or multiple posts with 'NSFW warnings'. There needs to be a harder crackdown on mistagging and people going out of their way to expose younger audiences to explicit content because it is absolutely disgusting behavior. I'm pretty sure everyone can agree that the Internet is full of creeps and that no safety measure is sure-fire. Someone will find a way to slip through the cracks

... But, correct me if I'm wrong, isn't there a much lower chance to encounter NSFW content on sites that don't allow it, or if you have SFW settings toggled?

You're allowed to dislike NSFW content if it's in a place that it doesn't belong. That is perfectly reasonable and honestly I'd be concerned if someone wasn't upset about it. What's bothering me is people who are hating NSFW content even though it's where it belongs


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I can be man-spreading? OwO


That's a no no NSFW joke, don't do that. This a christian minecraft thread


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> That's a no no NSFW joke, don't do that.



I gots to man spread, or things get squeezed too tight.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I gots to man spread, or things get squeezed too tight.


I'm telling on you for being horny.


----------



## LeFay (Jun 30, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I gots to man spread, or things get squeezed too tight.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 30, 2020)

Well, this thread seems to be a sinking ship, even right from the start.

Just mark your porn correctly. It's easy to do.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

Not good enough, I demand all the horny be religioned away


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Not good enough, I demand all the horny be religioned away



I will get on my knees and ... pray for you


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I will get on my knees and ... pray for you


Hallelujah, that's almost as good as self flagellation. Which is not at all related to BDSM, you dirty sinners.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

I do not feel the thread was started with the best mindset or intentions to begin with to be entirely fair. Shouting down at everyone is hardly going to warm people to you, especially over things that they didn't even do.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 30, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Shitposting a thread to death isn't a way of resolving things.
> In fact, it causes more drama later on down the line.
> 
> I'd rather this had been an open and shut thread, eventually ending naturally.
> ...


i'd typically agree but when it's a thread as stupid as this and serves no other purpose than to stir drama, i'm all for it.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 30, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I do not feel the thread was started with the best mindset or intentions to begin with to be entirely fair. Shouting down at everyone is hardly going to warm people to you, especially over things that they didn't even do.


Apologies for that. My mistake.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Apologies for that. My mistake.


Not referring to you, just the original post of the thread. It was needlessly aggressive.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 30, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Shitposting a thread to death isn't a way of resolving things.


Unfortunately, you made the mistake of presuming this is just users getting rowdy / an attempt to actual resolve things. Versus an effort to quickly sweep under the rug that - despite people's claims - people are indeed using the NSFW gripes as a screen to push some pretty sketch shit on the side. 



KD142000 said:


> Apologies for that. My mistake.


I mean, I can only talk for myself, but I wouldn't apologize for telling people to knock it off when their response to "Hey some bad actors are going to use this as a smoke screen / try to tap into the sentiment for their own ends" is "Shitpost and explicitly prove the earlier statement accurate by equating not shouting down LGBTQ+ representation with calling people bigots for not applauding somebody's hyper kink."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 30, 2020)

Attaman said:


> Unfortunately, you made the mistake of presuming this is just users getting rowdy / an attempt to actual resolve things. Versus an effort to quickly sweep under the rug that - despite people's claims - people are indeed using the NSFW gripes as a screen to push some pretty sketch shit on the side.
> 
> 
> I mean, I can only talk for myself, but I wouldn't apologize for telling people to knock it off when their response to "Hey some bad actors are going to use this as a smoke screen / try to tap into the sentiment for their own ends" is "Shitpost and explicitly prove the earlier statement accurate by equating not shouting down LGBTQ+ representation with calling people bigots for not applauding somebody's hyper kink."



I'm pretty sure if no one had mentioned or tried to allude to "People complaining about NSFW stuff that's unmarked are homophobic" then the above shitposting would've never happened.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 30, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> I'm pretty sure if no one had mentioned or tried to allude to "People complaining about NSFW stuff that's unmarked are homophobic" then the above shitposting would've never happened.


im pretty sure the only way OP could have avoided people shitposting on this thread is if they didn't post it at all. because even the original topic is pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 30, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> I'm pretty sure if no one had mentioned or tried to allude to "People complaining about NSFW stuff that's unmarked are homophobic" then the above shitposting would've never happened.


 I appear to have a large order here for some men of straw?

To be more serious: As far as I'm aware, _*nobody in here has claimed complaints about unmarked NSFW content with bigotry*_. Oh, people have tried to _present_ that as an argument by some crazy kookie fools who're overreacting to people having some basic etiquette / standards. Ironically half of said people going on to then make comments like the previously shared image; or conflate "people treating LGBTQ+ as inherently sexual" and "degeneracy having some sketch history in its use" as "calling people bigots because they don't want kinks shoved in their face"; or throwing out a bingo of random Left terms / phrases / words with the implication of knee-jerk pearl clutching; but nobody has made the claimed commentary. The absolute _*closest*_ is from a user who appeared out of nowhere... to respond to a dog dick comment... who has a history of explicitly saying "Fuck Trans people" comments on this forum (which makes me, in a few words, _*suspect*_ of whether their post was actually serious or an attempt to purposefully rile shit up and present a strawman which people might point to).

It's... honestly rather telling, that what supposedly set off a justified round of shitposting and thread-dumping was posting "Hey, it's probably not a coincidence that this subject has come up during Pride Month, with - in some cases - the exact same arguments often used against Pride parades and LGBTQ+ representation in media. And even if it is just coincidental - which is quite possible, either totally or in general - people should still be aware of bad actors taking advantage for [cited reasons]". With people even _*seeing people prove this suspicion entirely accurate / justified*_, and deciding "Hm, yes. I think I see the problem. You! Why did you point out these users' behavior? Shame."


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

Attaman said:


> Unfortunately, you made the mistake of presuming this is just users getting rowdy / an attempt to actual resolve things. Versus an effort to quickly sweep under the rug that - despite people's claims - people are indeed using the NSFW gripes as a screen to push some pretty sketch shit on the side.
> 
> 
> I mean, I can only talk for myself, but I wouldn't apologize for telling people to knock it off when their response to "Hey some bad actors are going to use this as a smoke screen / try to tap into the sentiment for their own ends" is "Shitpost and explicitly prove the earlier statement accurate by equating not shouting down LGBTQ+ representation with calling people bigots for not applauding somebody's hyper kink."



I mean, I was kind of shiposting at the expense of the whole notion that the forums was overrun with degeneracy, I think those claims are overblown personally. Not that issue don't exist, but, that it might be a tad overblown

Also, that previous shitpost which happened to be not be on the side of NSFW, I think I know the user you are referring too. It was in reference to a disagreement they had with another user, if I am not mistaken. I mean I am glad that you are pro LGBTQ, but don't you think this is a bit of a stretch? Then again you and I might be thinking of a different user. These are serious claims you are laying down about some others users, I think we all need to take a step back here, because this is escalating hella quickly.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 30, 2020)

Attaman said:


> I appear to have a large order here for some men of straw?
> 
> To be more serious: As far as I'm aware, _*nobody in here has claimed complaints about unmarked NSFW content with bigotry*_. Oh, people have tried to _present_ that as an argument by some crazy kookie fools who're overreacting to people having some basic etiquette / standards. Ironically half of said people going on to then make comments like the previously shared image; or conflate "people treating LGBTQ+ as inherently sexual" and "degeneracy having some sketch history in its use" as "calling people bigots because they don't want kinks shoved in their face"; or throwing out a bingo of random Left terms / phrases / words with the implication of knee-jerk pearl clutching; but nobody has made the claimed commentary. The absolute _*closest*_ is from a user who appeared out of nowhere... to respond to a dog dick comment... who has a history of explicitly saying "Fuck Trans people" comments on this forum (which makes me, in a few words, _*suspect*_ of whether their post was actually serious or an attempt to purposefully rile shit up and present a strawman which people might point to).
> 
> It's... honestly rather telling, that what supposedly set off a justified round of shitposting and thread-dumping was posting "Hey, it's probably not a coincidence that this subject has come up during Pride Month, with - in some cases - the exact same arguments often used against Pride parades and LGBTQ+ representation in media. And even if it is just coincidental - which is quite possible, either totally or in general - people should still be aware of bad actors taking advantage for [cited reasons]". With people even _*seeing people prove this suspicion entirely accurate / justified*_, and deciding "Hm, yes. I think I see the problem. You! Why did you point out these users' behavior? Shame."



Bro, you trying to peddle this theory that the reason all these complaints are popping up just because it's pride is the _main _reason for the shitposting. You decided to hop on a thread of people complaining about unmarked NSFW, and post a link to an article about how people are using complaints about NSFW as a dog-whistle to be homophobic. 

And now you're pretending like this thread has absolutely no reason to be off the rails. I already explained to you how maybe, posting that in a thread like this would just have people who were stewing silently over it come out to dismiss people's concerns about unmarked NSFW. And _literally _not even an hour later someone came by and what did they do? Conflate complaining about unmarked NSFW with being in the closet, and calling someone a homophobe for _rightfully _being mad about having to see rainbow dog dick on twitter. 

And this thread isn't even about whether or not Pride should be NSFW, it's about the fucking furry fandom and how furries don't know how to fucking tag things. You just brought up Pride for literally no reason other than to try and shift suspicion onto people who were complaining.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2020)

Attaman said:


> I appear to have a large order here for some men of straw?
> 
> To be more serious: As far as I'm aware, _*nobody in here has claimed complaints about unmarked NSFW content with bigotry*_. Oh, people have tried to _present_ that as an argument by some crazy kookie fools who're overreacting to people having some basic etiquette / standards. Ironically half of said people going on to then make comments like the previously shared image; or conflate "people treating LGBTQ+ as inherently sexual" and "degeneracy having some sketch history in its use" as "calling people bigots because they don't want kinks shoved in their face"; or throwing out a bingo of random Left terms / phrases / words with the implication of knee-jerk pearl clutching; but nobody has made the claimed commentary. The absolute _*closest*_ is from a user who appeared out of nowhere... to respond to a dog dick comment... who has a history of explicitly saying "Fuck Trans people" comments on this forum (which makes me, in a few words, _*suspect*_ of whether their post was actually serious or an attempt to purposefully rile shit up and present a strawman which people might point to).
> 
> It's... honestly rather telling, that what supposedly set off a justified round of shitposting and thread-dumping was posting "Hey, it's probably not a coincidence that this subject has come up during Pride Month, with - in some cases - the exact same arguments often used against Pride parades and LGBTQ+ representation in media. And even if it is just coincidental - which is quite possible, either totally or in general - people should still be aware of bad actors taking advantage for [cited reasons]". With people even _*seeing people prove this suspicion entirely accurate / justified*_, and deciding "Hm, yes. I think I see the problem. You! Why did you point out these users' behavior? Shame."



People _should_ be aware. We _are_ aware that this is a possibility. And when those users have decided to expose themselves and their hate groups, report them and mods will react accordingly. 
(Just like that 4chan user that was allegedly a part of an organized attack on the Furry community- only to show up by himself.  He keeps making new accounts and I've reported them. Just gotta wait for mods to decide they need to go.) 
When it happens again with anyone else, we do the same. I don't think the site as a whole is in some kind of peril of being brainwashed overnight. 

OP has a history of taking things as a personal attack where none was ever intended though. Not just in two threads or two conversations, which is the point some of us were trying to make.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 30, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Then again you and I might be thinking of a different user. These are serious claims you are laying down about some others users, I think we all need to take a step back here, because this is escalating hella quickly.


If you mean the "Fuck trans people" user re: serious claims: There was a thread which made mention of a trans athlete back in '18. The athlete was actively misgendered by said user (and others, for that matter, but most of said others aren't even on this forum anymore so a bit moot), and when it was pointed out to the user "Really getting respect for trans vibes", their explicit response was "When did I ever say I respect trans individuals?" Which... uh, I think says about everything that needs to be said there.



Liseran Thistle said:


> Bro, you trying to peddle this theory that the reason all these complaints are popping up just because it's pride is the _main _reason for the shitposting.





Attaman said:


> "What's with all the NSFW hate?" is a complex subject because it has... a lot of ground to cover. And while this thread's explicitly in response to postings on FAF in the General and Community sub-forums, most of the internet does not exist in a vacuum so some of it's undoubtedly bleeding over from other communities, social media, et al.
> 
> *But if I had to guess for at least some of it?*





Liseran Thistle said:


> You decided to hop on a thread of people complaining about unmarked NSFW, and post a link to an article about how people are using complaints about NSFW as a dog-whistle to be homophobic.


 You... did read the OP, yes? Realize what thread we're in right now?



Liseran Thistle said:


> And now you're pretending like this thread has absolutely no reason to be off the rails.


 That's a... pretty novel, take away from "Your mistake was presuming this was done without nefarious intent" / "Coincidentally half the people shitposting fit the behavior being warned about to a t."



Liseran Thistle said:


> Conflate complaining about unmarked NSFW with being in the closet, and calling someone a homophobe for _rightfully _being mad about having to see rainbow dog dick on twitter.


 I have mentioned this post in the one you replied to, yes. And I will be blunt: This seeming lack of reading comprehension and misinterpretation is starting to verge from "What?" to "Suspiciously consistent".



Liseran Thistle said:


> You just brought up Pride for literally no reason other than to try and shift suspicion onto people who were complaining.


 _*DEGENERACY WAS LITERALLY MENTIONED IN THE FIRST POST.*_ 

Again, this is starting to verge from "What?" levels of reading comprehension to "Oddly consistent."


----------



## Rayd (Jun 30, 2020)

idk who said that the forum was overrun with degeneracy anyway so im kind of confused.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 30, 2020)

Attaman said:


> If you mean the "Fuck trans people" user re: serious claims: There was a thread which made mention of a trans athlete back in '18. The athlete was actively misgendered by said user (and others, for that matter, but most of said others aren't even on this forum anymore so a bit moot), and when it was pointed out to the user "Really getting respect for trans vibes", their explicit response was "When did I ever say I respect trans individuals?" Which... uh, I think says about everything that needs to be said there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you not understand how conversation can, like, change? Just because the original OP was talking about one thing, doesn't mean the end of the conversation will be about that _same thing_. People were talking about something else when you hopped into the thread. The only person here who lacks reading comprehension skills is you because at least I can follow along with what _was _the current conversation.  You just read the opening post and hit send without any regard to what people were talking about right then and there.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 30, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> People _should_ be aware. We _are_ aware that this is a possibility. And when those users have decided to expose themselves and their hate groups, report them and mods will react accordingly.


 I mean, I reported the exact same user for quite literally stating "I hope all the (BLM) protestors get COVID" and have yet to see a response. And another user was only temp-banned for a few months for quite literally arguing that LGBTQ+ acceptance is on the decline because "They're too degenerate / they bring it on themselves". So... I mean, reports help. But seeing as how that was literally almost a month ago now... 

User-level warnings in the interim about such behavior seem a bit more justified in this context, yes?



TyraWadman said:


> I don't think the site as a whole is in some kind of peril of being brainwashed overnight.


 Overnight? No. But it's worth pointing out all the same, especially in a community with some degree of traffic from minors / youths. I damn near had whiplash learning last week that my oldest nephew - in the span of about six months - quickly slipped from "Self-Identifying Independent" to "Gets the majority of their news from Tucker Carlson". It... really doesn't take much to get the ball rolling, and once it does the brakes increasingly cease to matter.



Liseran Thistle said:


> Do you not understand how conversation can, like, change? Just because the original OP was talking about one thing, doesn't mean the end of the conversation will be about that _same thing_.


 Yes, the conversation changed from OP to the "My problems with the fandom" thread. Sure enough, the last post in that thread before I made my post... was a user clarifying that they're uncomfortable with somebody conflating Homosexuality with porn / smut. And the next post in that thread _immediately after my post_ was aforementioned somebody _*doubling down*_ and conflating LGBTQ+ matters with sexual content.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 1, 2020)

Attaman said:


> I mean, I reported the exact same user for quite literally stating "I hope all the (BLM) protestors get COVID" and have yet to see a response. And another user was only temp-banned for a few months for quite literally arguing that LGBTQ+ acceptance is on the decline because "They're too degenerate / they bring it on themselves". So... I mean, reports help. But seeing as how that was literally almost a month ago now...
> 
> User-level warnings in the interim about such behavior seem a bit more justified in this context, yes?
> 
> Overnight? No. But it's worth pointing out all the same, especially in a community with some degree of traffic from minors / youths. I damn near had whiplash learning last week that my oldest nephew - in the span of about six months - quickly slipped from "Self-Identifying Independent" to "Gets the majority of their news from Tucker Carlson". It... really doesn't take much to get the ball rolling, and once it does the brakes increasingly cease to matter.



I suppose so. Silly me keeps just thinking this ought to be common sense by now, but I've worked customer service for so long that I really shouldn't be forgetting. XD
I 'm _so_ glad you are a part of your nephews' life.  It just becomes exhausting trying to police or raise awareness for other people (good on you for taking the time), so  I generally just focus on my own fam.

I think it's safe to say some staff are also being heavily affected by the '2020 apocalypse' right now so things will probably be uh... '_unmanaged_' for another while. They still haven't even rolled out the alleged AUP changes and I've only seen one mod in the actual forums- weeks ago. 

_Whosenose_.


----------



## Bink (Jul 1, 2020)

Ah.. while civil rights and death and disease is on everyone's mind, furries are still arguing over pr0nz in the fandom.

If you think people are attacking you for it.. get over it.

If you don't like it... get over it.

It hurts no one.. literally noone.. people liking it or not.. its all subjective opinion.

It exists, it will continue to exist.

Yiff on my woofers, or dont.. (I literally don't care either way and ill do what I want!)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 1, 2020)

It’s kind of a downer that instead of the takeaway here being “maybe think about your language an extra time,” it’s become this ludicrous “NSFW vs SFW” _thing_. The idea that people who enjoy their NSFW content need to hide it better because it makes other furries look bad is casting the blame for Internet troll antics onto members of our community. People don’t hate furries for being weird; people hate _on_ furries because they’re weird _enough_ that others are less likely to come to their defense.

The whole idea that there’s some massive anti-furry sentiment in the general population is persecution complex levels of bollocks. Most. People. Don’t. Care. 

Like, I’m sorry if you have negative experiences, but look critically at who is dishing it out. Internet tough guys, teenagers (who half the time are just trying to be cool or edgy), and grown-ass adults who also _just so happen_ to also make frowny faces at the QUILTBAG community. Obviously this is a generalization, but it seems to cover a vast majority of people who will give you shit about being furry.

Quite frankly, I don’t see a need for letting _any_ of those dictate what hobbies I’m into or how I engage in them. (And blaming furries for all the NSFW content of remotely anthropomorphic characters from commercial properties is... a take. If _Naruto_ fans will draw Naruto porn, surely if a Sonic fan draws Rogue the Bat boning Shadow it doesn’t automatically have to be because the furries made them do it?)

So, like... maybe stop calling for people to stop creating/commissioning so much porn, and you won’t face pushback like this thread. Maybe stop demanding that people pussyfoot around the fact that they have an involvement with NSFW content and you won’t face pushback like this thread.

 Sure, encourage people to make it possible to avoid seeing shit they don’t want to see. That’s reasonable. But when you get into “a clickthrough isn’t enough; think of the children” that’s going beyond giving people the choice to avoid your shit if they don’t want to see it.

You don’t need to enjoy NSFW art/writing/foo. But if you’re going to make a big deal of that in a public forum, at least try to find a way to be somewhat positive about what you want to see changed. Fewer “don’ts” and more “dos.”



Aprilycan said:


> the OP was referring to a specific thread on the forum, not a general issue. everyone made it about a general issue because the OP was making shit up to start a dumpster fire, and they succeeded. nobody educated themselves on the context and now what we have is a thread full of people that don't even know what they're talking about.


That’s your take. While I’m not Fluffy, I’m going to go out on a limb here and say that he’s not talking about a singular thread. Because we’ve had _at least_ 3-4 threads active in the last week that have had a strong negative-towards-NSFW component. Hell, I will admit that I kinda rolled my eyes when the thread you have decided it’s all about was posted - _because there was already active conversation about the same damn thing in multiple threads_.

Knowing Fluffy’s history here, I highly doubt his intent was to stir up shit. Whether or not it was a good idea to post this thread is a different matter, but if it’s okay for people to post threads on the forum to say “there’s too much NSFW content and I don’t like it” without being accused of shit-stirring, I don’t see why you have to immediately jump to the conclusion that this thread was created for the purpose of starting drama.



Attaman said:


> Unfortunately, you made the mistake of presuming this is just users getting rowdy / an attempt to actual resolve things. Versus an effort to quickly sweep under the rug that - despite people's claims - people are indeed using the NSFW gripes as a screen to push some pretty sketch shit on the side.
> 
> 
> I mean, I can only talk for myself, but I wouldn't apologize for telling people to knock it off when their response to "Hey some bad actors are going to use this as a smoke screen / try to tap into the sentiment for their own ends" is "Shitpost and explicitly prove the earlier statement accurate by equating not shouting down LGBTQ+ representation with calling people bigots for not applauding somebody's hyper kink."


Unfortunately, there’s another aspect to flooding threads with shitposting that I suspect has come into play here - trying to get a thread you don’t like locked. We’ve seen it in the News/Politics subforum on a pretty regular basis, so I’m not exactly surprised (though I _am_ disappointed).

I’m also reminded of the absolute clusterfuck that was the resignation of practically all the forum staff a number of years back, as well as the outright NSFW-hostile forum environment of even further back. Not saying that’s what people are trying to get the forum back to, but there’s certainly a resemblance.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 1, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> So, like... maybe stop calling for people to stop creating/commissioning so much porn, and you won’t face pushback like this thread. Maybe stop demanding that people pussyfoot around the fact that they have an involvement with NSFW content and you won’t face pushback like this thread.


you're among the few people that read this thread and hardly any of the others and assume that anybody is telling anybody what to do, which is disappointing because they are not. fluffy is turning something harmless into a fabricated attack. their entire original post is made to twist the other threads to make them seem bad when they were the most harmless things in the world.



quoting_mungo said:


> That’s your take. While I’m not Fluffy, I’m going to go out on a limb here and say that he’s not talking about a singular thread. Because we’ve had _at least_ 3-4 threads active in the last week that have had a strong negative-towards-NSFW component. Hell, I will admit that I kinda rolled my eyes when the thread you have decided it’s all about was posted - _because there was already active conversation about the same damn thing in multiple threads_.
> 
> Knowing Fluffy’s history here, I highly doubt his intent was to stir up shit. Whether or not it was a good idea to post this thread is a different matter, but if it’s okay for people to post threads on the forum to say “there’s too much NSFW content and I don’t like it” without being accused of shit-stirring, I don’t see why you have to immediately jump to the conclusion that this thread was created for the purpose of starting drama.


this thread was made right after they replied with a huge rant on the thread i am talking about, so i'm pretty certain that if not all, then at least most of their inspiration was from that thread. if you want to talk about history, i've heard that fluffy has a history of taking offense to harmless things (including in this same thread actually). after the first page i've been pretty sure they were intentionally trying to stir shit, potentially because they knew they were offended over nothing, why else would they make things up? maybe they're insecure and their mind is playing tricks on them or something, but at the end of the day, literally nobody did anything to callout anybody, unless you count OP calling them out. and yeah, it is okay for people to post threads like that. in what realm that is trying to stir shit, i don't know. they never used aggressive language like OP did in this thread, they never told people what to do, and they even mentioned that everything they said was an opinion. they even titled their thread" MY problems with the fandom". notice they didn't title it anything implying it was an objective problem. if anything they were just venting their discomforts and probably thought the forum was a safe place to do so. i'm sure by now they have learned that is not the case upon seeing this shit-storm of a thread, which is a real shame.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2020)

There_ is_ an irony about people complaining that the furry fandom has too much NSFW content.
It is a bit like ordering a triple espresso and expressing alarm that it has too much caffeine in it.

I scrolled through the thread and people were complaining about seeing furry inflation art because it was tagged as 'fursuit friday'.
This is perhaps not worth the amount of drama in this thread. More broadly though, this is a problem with the way social media platforms like twitter are constructed.

If you participate in a reactively moderated social network that hosts pornography, you're going to expose yourself to content you personally do not like.
There are steps you can take to reduce the _likelihood_ of that- such as setting your account so that you cannot see tweets containing sensitive content- but ultimately the sensitive content filter has limited accuracy and twitter does not communicate clearly to its users , or enforce its rule that accounts hosting any pornographic content should mark their tweets as sensitive.

If you want to use platforms that have a much more restrictive policy on saucy content, Facebook or Tumblr are perhaps the places you want to use.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There_ is_ an irony about people complaining that the furry fandom has too much NSFW content.
> It is a bit like ordering a triple espresso and expressing alarm that it has too much caffeine in it.


which is correct, but the fact that it's ironic just proves the point of the OP in the other thread, who, by the way, never said anything about there being too much NSFW content in an aggressive way. to be fair i never knew why people brought up tags when that wasn't really apart of the topic at all. it just kind of became that way. it was about someone being discomforted by the fandom being very NSFW oriented...but this was also just an opinion that was blown way out of proportion and falsely illustrated as a personal attack.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> which is correct, but the fact that it's ironic just proves the point of the OP in the other thread, who, by the way, never said anything about there being too much NSFW content in an aggressive way. to be fair i never knew why people brought up tags when that wasn't really apart of the topic at all. it just kind of became that way. it was about someone being discomforted by the fandom being very NSFW oriented...but this was also just an opinion that was blown way out of proportion and falsely illustrated as a personal attack.



There have been several threads in which people complained about art not being tagged specifically enough, so I think that is why this subject has been brought up.

I was uncertain at first what the drama in the thread was about, but it seems to have begun on the second page of the thread when an accusation was made that femboys were offended at people pointing out the fandom's 'overwhelming sexual degeneracy'.
I know in the past that I myself haven't always been aware of the connotations some words have- and in some respects putting my foot in it afforded me the opportunity to learn about that the hard way! ;D

'Degenerate' does have some strong connotations, so people will think you're being judgemental if you use it. The phrase gained its modern connotation when it was used under the Third Reich to criticise the idea of a deterioration of the purity of the aryan race- so people were marched into concentration camps under the justification that it was necessary to avoid the degeneration of the race.
Transvestites were one of those groups, which is why implying that femboys were upset about their degeneracy being criticised threw the thread off of kilter.

I appreciate that it may be difficult to tell that some words have connotations like this, especially because some of them have been partly reclaimed for scandalous and self-deprecating comedy.


Anyway moree broadly I'm just still trying to recover from the fact somebody posted that they browse Fur Affinity to look for Art *to show their Mom*. Oh lordy no. Why would anybody do that?
The cringe. _The cringe._


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 1, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> you're among the few people that read this thread and hardly any of the others and assume that anybody is telling anybody what to do, which is disappointing because they are not. fluffy is turning something harmless into a fabricated attack. their entire original post is made to twist the other threads to make them seem bad when they were the most harmless things in the world.


I don’t know if I have read every single one of the others, as it’s possible that I have missed one somewhere. I certainly have read several of them, though, and they _do_ involve people directly or indirectly telling others what to do. Not all of them, all the time, but pretending like it’s not there is disingenuous.

Pretending like there’s not a fair whack of sex/sexuality-negativity is even more so.

This thread never came across to me as being about one singular thread by someone else. It looks like something born out of frustration after seeing thread after thread popping up blaming NSFW content for negative experiences. 

Like... take this thread. It’s not exactly innocuous. This thread, while well-intentioned, is certainly trying to pressure people into changing what they do in fandom. While OP isn’t leaning across the line, I seem to recall there were some iffy-ass posts in this thread as well. 

You’re certainly not innocent where it comes to using loaded language, either, and you’re smart enough to realize that calling someone degenerate is not exactly “live and let live.“ You don’t call people names because you want them to keep going as they have been. 

Even people who have been relatively supportive of NSFW content have been quite willing to throw a subset of furries under the bus. God forbid a consenting adult is into a kink they share with quite a few others, including people outside the fandom. I can’t find numbers for exactly how common of a kink ABDL is, but it’s definitely not as rare as some people like to pretend. If you’re supportive of  NSFW art “_but_...,” aren’t you implicitly saying “those people need to change and stop creating this art I don’t approve of?” 

Bottom line, though, is that it’s shitty to accuse someone of trying to start shit, while repeatedly asserting that something that may or may not have been the straw that broke the camel’s back is in fact the only straw of relevance.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 1, 2020)

The NSFW thread has really INFLATED


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> I can’t find numbers for exactly how common of a kink ABDL is, but it’s definitely not as rare as some people like to pretend. If you’re supportive of  NSFW art “_but_...,” aren’t you implicitly saying “those people need to change and stop creating this art I don’t approve of?”
> 
> .


Indeed I think the diaperfurries would all agree that we should live and wet live.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 1, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> things


i already know undoubtedly that i'm not innocent here, i've never been known to wear any white hats, especially not around here, but i know what it feels like when my intentions are misunderstood, and maybe i do have a bit of an obsession for standing up for people who are, in fact, misunderstood, whether they ask for it or not. i have no problem being blunt for people who either won't or can't be. even if i used that phrase in a general sense as opposed to targeting any particular person with it, i genuinely was not aware that it had underlying weight, and therefore will refrain from using it again, i admit i messed up there.

in hindsight, though, after some thought and reading over your posts, maybe i was wrong to assume that this thread was targeted at one specific thread after all. although my thoughts about the thread i was talking about and my belief in this thread being an overreaction remain the same, i'll drop it here. i've been involved in this thread for far too long anyway. i'd rather not deal with it anymore, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jul 1, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> The whole idea that there’s some massive anti-furry sentiment in the general population is persecution complex levels of bollocks. Most. People. Don’t. Care.


It has been said by many people before, including me, but I think it cannot be repeated enough. That is the most important takeaway, for me personally.
And it isn't even influenced by whether or not it's about sfw or nsfw. If I chat up a random stranger on Twitter they will be annoyed or even repulsed if the first thing I'm telling them is my undying love for bondage fetishism.
The thing is, they will be equally annoyed or repulsed of I do just the same thing, of course unasked and unwanted, but instead I excessively barrage them about my snail collection.

People don't care, and they especially don't care for your fetishes and hobbies. If that should be the case than a) you found yourself a potential friend, congrats or b) you most likely found a loser with too much time on their hands, ignore, move along.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Indeed I think the diaperfurries would all agree that we should live and wet live.


I'm stealing that joke.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Indeed I think the diaperfurries would all agree that we should live and wet live.


*NOPE*


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jul 2, 2020)

Okay, a bit late to the party, but here's another thought.

What if the problem with the porn/NSFW/fetish stuff isn't so much the content, but the _quality_ of the content? I mean we all seem to forget about Sturgeon's Law, apparently.

Basically, if all you've ever had when it comes to burgers is McDonald's, Wendy's, and whatever your parents who were the worst cooks possible made, you'd probably assume that all burgers were shitty and that the possibility of even eating a half-way decent was a myth. You'd never want a burger because you'd assume that even a well crafted burger from the local five star restaurant was absolute shit.

The same thing happens a lot with the horny art in general (not just furries). I know I see constant complaints on DA all the time about how people just half-ass it with their "work" and either create something that is objectively bad (like shit anatomy or something thrown together in MS Paint in five minutes) or just is so uninspired and tasteless. Obviously there is some subjective wiggle room, but in the case of say, muscle and fat art where over half of the work is just people abusing the curve and circle tools and adding awful colors to everything being more dominant than the stuff that actually took effort or had some thought put into, you just get sick of seeing it.

And then there's the weirdos who assume that just because you have a kink, you must want to ERP that kink with them...


----------



## Herdingcats (Jul 2, 2020)

I don't like most NSFW content but don't condone banning it (except if it's illegal). I've accepted that NSFW is a large part of the furry fandom. I think the main problem I have is that so much NSFW bypasses/slips past the SFW filter on the FA mainsite. But that issue has its own thread already.


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 2, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> I don't like most NSFW content but don't condone banning it (except if it's illegal). I've accepted that NSFW is a large part of the furry fandom. I think the main problem I have is that so much NSFW bypasses/slips past the SFW filter on the FA mainsite. But that issue has its own thread already.


It's actually a surprisingly small part of the community, believe it or not. It is common, yes but the stats are there.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 2, 2020)

Not gonna lie i got into the fandom because of the nsfw side (scappo is just too damn good to not like), but i would like to see some solidarity in the sfw too. 

That being said, people are going to hate a fandom for the sake of hating a fandom, regardless of the adult themes, or lack thereof. Right now it's popular to hate on furries, specifically because of the nsfw side, and it makes some of those in the fandom a little self conscious. I know I'm still technically new to this fandom, but I've had similar experiences in others. 

Being self conscious about how the public views us, and voicing those concerns isn't a bad thing; but, berating others for a doffering opinion is. Like with anything, standing in solidarity to find common ground is the best way to fight adversity. 

Tl;dr i agree, but let's start finding solutions to come together now before it all falls apart.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2020)

LeFay said:


> Remember kiddies, if you disagree with NSFW you're a homophobic, misogynistic, able-ist, man-spreading, mansplaining priviledged naziView attachment 89020



Or, you could just not want to be forced to see someone's wank material 24/7. XD


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 2, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> eople don’t hate furries for being weird; people hate _on_ furries because they’re weird _enough_ that others are less likely to come to their defense.



We're not weird though. Actually, I know for a fact that I'm normal and nobody's opinion is going to change that natural fact. Honestly, furries just want to draw animals. If anything, they're completely normal for that. And hating on furries is the same thing as hating furries themselves. Even if it weren't, people indeed do hate furries as people over stupid reasons and I can explain why.



> The whole idea that there’s some massive anti-furry sentiment in the general population is persecution complex levels of bollocks. Most. People. Don’t. Care.



I mean, there actually kind of is an anti-furry sentiment? I mean, all I have to do is comment on something, anything on the internet and some random anti-furry comes out of nowhere and replies to me, accusing me of bestiality simply because I exist. It's all that ever happens whenever I dare to open my mouth. Maybe it's not all of the non-furry population, but a good portion of it is out to get us for simply drawing bipedal dogs or cats when people have been drawing those since at least before the era of black and white cartoons. Not to mention how the mainstream media treats furries. A fake crime show depicted furries as sexual deviants and some of the characters even explicitly stated that they liked raping animals and children, so anti-furries believe we're really like that and because this is a common narrative, you can even get fired from your job if you state that you're a furry. Not all workplaces do it, but there is a bit of bias in the job world.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> We're not weird though. Actually, I know for a fact that I'm normal and nobody's opinion is going to change that natural fact. Honestly, furries just want to draw animals. If anything, they're completely normal for that. And hating on furries is the same thing as hating furries themselves. Even if it weren't, people indeed do hate furries as people over stupid reasons and I can explain why.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, there actually kind of is an anti-furry sentiment? I mean, all I have to do is comment on something, anything on the internet and some random anti-furry comes out of nowhere and replies to me, accusing me of bestiality simply because I exist. It's all that ever happens whenever I dare to open my mouth. Maybe it's not all of the non-furry population, but a good portion of it is out to get us for simply drawing bipedal dogs or cats when people have been drawing those since at least before the era of black and white cartoons. Not to mention how the mainstream media treats furries.



That's never happened to me and I've been in the Sonic fandom since 2010.


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That's never happened to me and I've been in the Sonic fandom since 2010.


That's because you don't have to be a furry to be a Sonic fan. Sonic and friends are merely furry characters, but not actual furries because they aren't real people. Most members of the furry community are indeed furries.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> That's because you don't have to be a furry to be a Sonic fan. Sonic and friends are merely furry characters, but not actual furries because they aren't real people. Most members of the furry community are indeed furries.



That and perhaps the aspects are different, we get berated for bad character design, Goku tiered overpoweredness, and of course the dumbass shipping wars and lore continuity plotholes. But then, I have found out the people who hate Sonic fans the most, are other Sonic fans with infighting.


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That and perhaps the aspects are different, we get berated for bad character design, Goku tiered overpoweredness, and of course the dumbass shipping wars and lore continuity plotholes. But then, I have found out the people who hate Sonic fans the most, are other Sonic fans with infighting.


Yeah, some people tend to nitpick at everything within the Sonic community. Overpowered characters tend to improve overtime and shipping wars die down. I tend to keep my ships to myself out of fear of being attacked over my character "stealing Knuckles from Rouge". (Someone actually said that to me once.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> Yeah, some people tend to nitpick at everything within the Sonic community. Overpowered characters tend to improve overtime and shipping wars die down. I tend to keep my ships to myself out of fear of being attacked over my character "stealing Knuckles from Rouge". (Someone actually said that to me once.)



Yeah, a lot of it is the 'fad' for hating the Sonic fandom, mixed with people like Chris and others, plus there are people who just are overly-zealous Mario fans and then you have people who are obsessed with whoever Amy or Sally is paired with.


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, a lot of it is the 'fad' for hating the Sonic fandom, mixed with people like Chris and others, plus there are people who just are overly-zealous Mario fans and then you have people who are obsessed with whoever Amy or Sally is paired with.


That's weird because Nintendo and Sega and their mascots aren't even rivals anymore.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> That's weird because Nintendo and Sega and their mascots aren't even rivals anymore.



True, but the Mario fans used to go after the Sonic fans, but I have friends who are fans of both. This was still early 2010 during the waning days of the console wars though.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 2, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> We're not weird though. Actually, I know for a fact that I'm normal and nobody's opinion is going to change that natural fact. Honestly, furries just want to draw animals. If anything, they're completely normal for that. And hating on furries is the same thing as hating furries themselves. Even if it weren't, people indeed do hate furries as people over stupid reasons and I can explain why.


“Weird enough that people won’t step in to defend them” isn’t _that_ high a bar. Furries do the same thing to e.g. babyfurs. If you (gen) can successfully make your target look deserving, you can get away with bullying. Because bullies are buckets of cumrags like that.



Kurushimii said:


> I mean, there actually kind of is an anti-furry sentiment? I mean, all I have to do is comment on something, anything on the internet and some random anti-furry comes out of nowhere and replies to me, accusing me of bestiality simply because I exist. It's all that ever happens whenever I dare to open my mouth.


Dumbasses on Internet forums are not “general population” - they’re the sort of “I can make furries look like acceptable targets” Internet tough guys that hate on whatever is cool to hate on this week for the lulz, essentially. This goes double if you hang out on major gaming forums - a lot of especially male-dominated gamer spaces are toxic as fuck.

I’ve been in this fandom for over 20 years at this point. I’ve had like 2-3 RL people take any kind of issue with my involvement with furry crap in all that time - and two of those had unrelated issues with me that probably had more to do with their bullshit. Most people have better things to do. Being a jerk on the Internet is easy because there’s fuck-all in the way of consequences and accountability compared to the offline world.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 2, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> The NSFW thread has really INFLATED


Yeah but could delete 4-5 pages and you wouldn't miss anything.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 2, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> Yeah but could delete 4-5 pages and you wouldn't miss anything.


"inflated" does imply that it's 80% hot air, but anyway, it was a joke!


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 2, 2020)

Sorry,  I missed the pun


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 2, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> male-dominated spaces


Why do we still have toxic divisive tidbits like this (in this other male-dominated space) in the current year?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Why do we still have toxic divisive tidbits like this (in this other male-dominated space) in the current year?



I don't know, my Discord server is filled with both male and females, and we get along. I guess people need something 'about' who they're talking about to point fingers with. It's not like us guys all think the same, clearly we don't.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 2, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Why do we still have toxic divisive tidbits like this (in this other male-dominated space) in the current year?


Why do we still have people editing quotes to make them look like something they aren’t in this current year? :V

There’s a reason I was specifically talking about gamers. But hey, you show me that gamer culture has changed in the last few years and I’ll happily stand corrected. I don’t _want_ these communities to be toxic.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 2, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> Why do we still have people editing quotes to make them look like something they aren’t in this current year? :V
> 
> There’s a reason I was specifically talking about gamers. But hey, you show me that gamer culture has changed in the last few years and I’ll happily stand corrected. I don’t _want_ these communities to be toxic.


Constantly bringing up people's sex in a negative way is a sexist dogwhistle, and a trope of toxic feminism, and it's not okay


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Constantly bringing up people's sex in a negative way is a sexist dogwhistle, and a trope of toxic feminism, and it's not okay



Agreed, in my personal experience, both male and female can be very toxic. Especially online when they don't have to face the repercussions, give a coward a computer and they can become a keyboard warrior. This applies to both genders, girls can be very mean when they are in their social groups just as guys can. The problem is mob mentality and collective thinking.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 2, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Constantly bringing up people's sex in a negative way is a sexist dogwhistle, and a trope of toxic feminism, and it's not okay


“Constantly” as in... once? God forbid. You’re (still) welcome to point me to any evidence you have that gamers have changed since I was more active in gaming circles. 

I genuinely can’t tell whether you’re trying to provoke me or genuinely believe that I in any way associate with even remotely organized feminism.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The problem is mob mentality and collective thinking.


Twitter


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Twitter



I hate there too, never used Twitter other than to post things but it's a big shithole filled with people who really need to go outside and get some fresh air.


----------



## LeFay (Jul 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Or, you could just not want to be forced to see someone's wank material 24/7. XD



Bruh you seen your pfp?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2020)

LeFay said:


> Bruh you seen your pfp?



Would you be surprised if I told you I'm not even into feet? I merely went with a Godzilla vibe for Amanda.


----------



## LeFay (Jul 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Would you be surprised if I told you I'm not even into feet? I merely went with a Godzilla vibe for Amanda.



It sounds almost plausable but I'm inclined to assume the worst in this case. Nothing personal.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2020)

LeFay said:


> It sounds almost plausable but I'm inclined to assume the worst in this case. Nothing personal.



I am also inclined to deny your assumptions. In fact, it's the cover page for her story, I have other pictures of her with her being barefoot, even the heroine of the story is and this is because I really wanted to go with the whole 'Godzilla foot' thing:


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 3, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> “Weird enough that people won’t step in to defend them” isn’t _that_ high a bar. Furries do the same thing to e.g. babyfurs. If you (gen) can successfully make your target look deserving, you can get away with bullying. Because bullies are buckets of cumrags like that.
> 
> 
> Dumbasses on Internet forums are not “general population” - they’re the sort of “I can make furries look like acceptable targets” Internet tough guys that hate on whatever is cool to hate on this week for the lulz, essentially. This goes double if you hang out on major gaming forums - a lot of especially male-dominated gamer spaces are toxic as fuck.
> ...


Fair enough I guess, but I wouldn't exactly claim someone isn't normal for being different. It's good to be different. I'd hate to just be a cookie cutter of the next person out there. And yeah, I guess it makes sense how anti-furries tend to just hate on furries just because we're trendy.


----------



## Kurushimii (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> True, but the Mario fans used to go after the Sonic fans, but I have friends who are fans of both. This was still early 2010 during the waning days of the console wars though.


I always loved both myself to be honest. They were a big part of my childhood, Mario being a huge thing in my infant years and me being introduced to Sonic when I was a little older, about a toddler. I never picked sides and that seemed to piss some people off, sadly.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> For the last time! I don't care if you think sex is disgusting! I care when you say that the fandom must become more clean to improve our standing with normies!
> And you really used the word "degeneracy" unironically? That's a huge problem.



I'm more offended of him trying defend using that word and then cry "this thread bait". After spending 2 pages of not grasping you "Don't have to hostile to be judgemental" or telling you why your not allowed a counter argument.

That was what germans called the jews, LGBT, Disabled in WW 2. No idea why this forum is so dense at those words are not okay along with other words.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I am also inclined to deny your assumptions. In fact, it's the cover page for her story, I have other pictures of her with her being barefoot, even the heroine of the story is and this is because I really wanted to go with the whole 'Godzilla foot' thing:


Your intentions behind it don't matter, because they aren't written on the picture. What a viewer sees is gaint fetish picture with some feet and crushing fetishism sprinkled. The end.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Your intentions behind it don't matter, because they aren't written on the picture. What a viewer sees is gaint fetish picture with some feet and crushing fetishism sprinkled. The end.



Sounds like the ones who assume toilet humour = fetish untill the creators has to explain the context. I love how South park in early episodes mocked that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 3, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Constantly bringing up people's sex in a negative way is a sexist dogwhistle, and a trope of toxic feminism, and it's not okay




Frank, we're big boys. We don't need to get offended when somebody points out the obvious truth that online male spaces are often full of bullying.

I think this bullying is motivated by insecurity- people who don't feel confident about their own masculinity bully other people for not being the 'right' sort of masculine- like the furries.
They redirect their own insecurities onto another group, so that they don't find themselves being made fun of. 'I'm part of the in group; I despise the outsiders the most!'

The often over-the-top responses you get from young men online to the idea of feminism might be a similar example, don't you agree?

Weeaboos, furries, bronies, 'beta males',  'feminist cucks', the common thing all those groups have is that they're not conventionally 'masculine'.

But I propose that being your true self and not caring whether other people think you're man enough is the true hallmark of a man. :}

Also abs.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Frank, we're big boys. We don't need to get offended when somebody points out the obvious truth that online male spaces are often full of bullying.
> 
> I think this bullying is motivated by insecurity- people who don't feel confident about their own masculinity bully other people for not being the 'right' sort of masculine- like the furries.
> They redirect their own insecurities onto another group, so that they don't find themselves being made fun of. 'I'm part of the in group; I despise the outsiders the most!'
> ...


Heehee. I have no doubt that it's annoying to get that sort of rhetoric (which I was using in jest), which is precisely the Reason why nobody likes it when feminists do it


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 3, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> I'm more offended of him trying defend using that word and then cry "this thread bait". After spending 2 pages of not grasping you "Don't have to hostile to be judgemental" or telling you why your not allowed a counter argument.
> 
> That was what germans called the jews, LGBT, Disabled in WW 2. No idea why this forum is so dense at those words are not okay along with other words.


The history makes it worse, absolutely, but frankly I think referring to any group using negatively loaded language and then insisting that no one has been judging said group is in itself contradictory. You can’t call someone disgusting without judging them. If you call someone gross you are implicitly  trying to get them to change their “gross” behavior.

Like... you don’t dunk on people because you want them to keep doing them.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 3, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> The history makes it worse, absolutely, but frankly I think referring to any group using negatively loaded language and then insisting that no one has been judging said group is in itself contradictory. You can’t call someone disgusting without judging them. If you call someone gross you are implicitly  trying to get them to change their “gross” behavior.
> 
> Like... you don’t dunk on people because you want them to keep doing them.



Yep, The community has a really large LGBT/Disabled members. Porn art was the main reasons why SA flipped their lid and it funny when "SFW" furs act shocked that others have none of it?.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Your intentions behind it don't matter, because they aren't written on the picture. What a viewer sees is gaint fetish picture with some feet and crushing fetishism sprinkled. The end.



Really now? *I* saw the avatar and saw a strong large dominating character towering over the masses...an ego and power inflation.* Your* biases saw the foot and crush fetish. So don't put your biases into the eyes of others. 

By your logic, *everyone* who wears a bikini is a slut looking to hook up? After all, that's what a (biased) viewer would see when they see a girl bopping around in one, right? Or every smoker has an oral fetish because that exists? Or every male my little pony fan is a sexual deviant just because? 

See the problem? You're projecting because you *want* to see the fetish side. The end.  <giggle>


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Your intentions behind it don't matter, because they aren't written on the picture. What a viewer sees is gaint fetish picture with some feet and crushing fetishism sprinkled. The end.



And I don't care because it's not true. What someone sees is not of my concern, it's the internet and people are stupid so piss off.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Your intentions behind it don't matter, because they aren't written on the picture. What a viewer sees is gaint fetish picture with some feet and crushing fetishism sprinkled. The end.



So Godzilla is tame foot/crush fetish now?. Are you & another even reading peoples replies or just baiting people.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> So Godzilla is tame foot/crush fetish now?. Are you & another even reading peoples replies or just baiting people.



Do you realize that I have way more macro themed art than just my avatar? This picture is my latest work so I am displaying it, here. Look at my other works:


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jul 3, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Really now? *I* saw the avatar and saw a strong large dominating character towering over the masses...an ego and power inflation.* Your* biases saw the foot and crush fetish. So don't put your biases into the eyes of others.
> 
> By your logic, *everyone* who wears a bikini is a slut looking to hook up? After all, that's what a (biased) viewer would see when they see a girl bopping around in one, right? Or every smoker has an oral fetish because that exists? Or every male my little pony fan is a sexual deviant just because?
> 
> See the problem? You're projecting because you *want* to see the fetish side. The end.  <giggle>


Well, *my* bias and those of the four people who apparently agreed with me.

But - yes. Of course, judging by my logic this would mean that everyone wearing a bikini is a slut and signaling they she's needy for sexual attention. Since I am a women of my word and of course, the world only works through applying one statement and applying it in an overgenerelized manner to everything else. Hence why, to prevent giving people a false impression of me, I only visit the beach wearing full body armor.



Purplefuzz said:


> So Godzilla is tame foot/crush fetish now?


Yes this is 100% what I said.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Well, *my* bias and those of the four people who apparently agreed with me.
> 
> But - yes. Of course, judging by my logic this would mean that everyone wearing a bikini is a slut and signaling they she's needy for sexual attention. Since I am a women of my word and of course, the world only works through applying one statement and applying it in an overgenerelized manner to everything else. Hence why, to prevent giving people a false impression of me, I only visit the beach wearing full body armor.



Stupidity travels in large numbers, just because more people think of something doesn't make it valid. _Never underestimate_ the power of _stupid_ people in _large_ groups.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 3, 2020)

> Say it's not fetish

> Literally post Deviantart hell

Pick one.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Stupidity travels in large numbers, just because more people think of something doesn't make it valid. _Never underestimate_ the power of _stupid_ people in _large_ groups.


Maybe, if a large group disagrees with you as it happened so often lately, you're simply the single clueless potato refusing to admit it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> > Say it's not fetish
> 
> > Literally post Deviantart hell
> 
> Pick one.



I never said it wasn't fetish you moron, I said it's not foot/crush fetish. I clearly said I have a macro fetish before. Please, learn to read.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Maybe, if a large group disagrees with you as it happened so often lately, you're simply the single clueless dumbass refusing to admit it.



It's the Fur Affinity Forums, the place is run by a guy into cub porn. I am not expecting the highest of intellects in this group think echo-chamber. XD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Hence why, to prevent giving people a false impression of me, I only visit the beach wearing full body armor.



Duh, why wouldn't you do that? When I'm working out at the gym doing bicep curls with 100 pounds in each arm, all the girls there wear a bomb suit or an eskimo coat. It is a well known fact that wearing bikini at the beach = thirsty for bois. Of course, the same doesn't apply for guys wearing a speedo so tight it'll cut them in half at the waste.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I never said it wasn't fetish you moron, I said it's not foot/crush fetish. I clearly said I have a macro fetish before. Please, learn to read.


Your pfp says otherwise.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Your pfp says otherwise.



Once more, it's my latest picture and I will replace it with another when I damn well please. I find it very odd how you are fixated on a single picture I've made, do you have something to do other than live in your basement?


----------



## TR273 (Jul 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Maybe, if a large group disagrees with you as it happened so often lately, you're simply the single clueless potato refusing to admit it.


Sorry, but 'Clueless potato'.
I think that's just become my new favourite phrase.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Do you realize that I have way more macro themed art than just my avatar? This picture is my latest work so I am displaying it, here. Look at my other works:




Look at the size and prominence of the eyes in each picture! Clearly you have an eye fetish! <lol> 

(seriously though, great art and I like the style! Very nicely drawn and expressive...)


----------



## Skittles (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Once more, it's my latest picture and I will replace it with another when I damn well, please. I find it very odd how you are fixated on a single picture I've made, do you have something to do other than live in your basement?


Because it's super hypocritical~


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 3, 2020)

Well, Sonic characters have huge eyes.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 3, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Look at the size and prominence of the eyes in each picture! Clearly you have an eye fetish! <lol>
> 
> (seriously though, great art and I like the style! Very nicely drawn and expressive...)





Jaredthefox92 said:


> Once more, it's my latest picture and I will replace it with another when I damn well, please. I find it very odd how you are fixated on a single picture I've made, do you have something to do other than live in your basement?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Because it's super hypocritical~



You think I give a damn about your perception of me? I am not fond of caring about the beliefs of otherkin, cub porn addicts, fat furs, baby furs, and all this other far worse than my own fetish material. Oh yeah, I'm weird, but at least I am sane and my art is tasteful.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> View attachment 89130



Piss off you edgelord.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Look at the size and prominence of the eyes in each picture! Clearly you have an eye fetish! <lol>
> 
> (seriously though, great art and I like the style! Very nicely drawn and expressive...)



Thanks! I actually had to remake this due to an issue with the positioning of her legs to suit the perspective. Mobians do have big eyes, it's how they are in just about every media in the Sonic franchise. It's mostly from the 'big-headed chibi' look that came about in the late 80's, early 90's due to Japanese anime. However, Sonic also does have ties into Mickey Mouse and even Bugs Bunny in inspiration.


----------



## Punji (Jul 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Hence why, to prevent giving people a false impression of me, I only visit the beach wearing full body armor.



But then people will assume you're there to engage in armed combat! 

Better bring a longsword too, just in case.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

Wouldn't this be like, the perfect page for some poor newbie on the internet to stumble in on? Imagine being greeted with a wall of macro stomping art followed by the Macro artist getting into fisticuffs with everybody who bats an eyelash at it. That's like modern art levels of deep. Poignant really.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Wouldn't this be like, the perfect page for some poor newbie on the internet to stumble in on? Imagine being greeted with a mall of macro stomping art followed by the Macro artist getting into fisticuffs with everybody who bats an eyelash at it. That's like modern art levels of deep.



Most newbies should steer far clear away from this forum if they know what's good for them. I've been on DA for years, and I've read up a lot about this place on ED years before I even joined...


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Wouldn't this be like, the perfect page for some poor newbie on the internet to stumble in on? Imagine being greeted with a mall of macro stomping art followed by the Macro artist getting into fisticuffs with everybody who bats an eyelash at it. That's like modern art levels of deep.


Welcome to DeviantArt hell.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Welcome to DeviantArt hell.



Fur Affinity calling Deviantart hell, the irony is so thick you could cut it with a butter knife.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Fur Affinity calling Deviantart hell, the irony is so thick you could cut it with a butter knife.


I'm not the one who posted Sonic fetish art. No, I'm the edgelord liberal who wants to take your guns.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks like I'm very late but, generally, most "normal" (well, as normal as furries can get) furries I've talked to are fine with the very large volume of NSFW work outputed daily and it only seems to be the fringe members that are either literal children or adults with the minds of children that seem to want to actually ban porn art and actively berate NSFW artists. 

This is from my perspective, I can't really talk for anybody else here. No thread ban pls.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> I'm not the one who posted Sonic fetish art. No, I'm the edgelord liberal who wants to take your guns.



You can take them over my dead body.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 3, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Looks like I'm very late but, generally, most "normal" (well, as normal as furries can get) furries I've talked to are fine with the very large volume of NSFW work outputed daily and it only seems to be the fringe members that are either literal children or adults with the minds of children that seem to want to actually ban porn art and actively berate NSFW artists.
> 
> This is from my perspective, I can't really talk for anybody else here. No thread ban pls.



You are 7 pages late. This thread lost its purpose already


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> clueless potato


 _GIANT_ clueless potato


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You can take them over my dead body.


You can keep em but considering you can't register sarcasm nor seem bright...


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> _GIANT_ clueless potato


Are you body mass shaming now? smh, bigot.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> You can keep em but considering you can't register sarcasm nor seem bright...



I was actually being sort of comical there, oh and also nice to shame the autist once more. Such an accepting bunch of people, mocking the fault of someone with a neurological condition such as Aspergers.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I was actually being sort of comical there, oh and also nice to shame the autist once more. Such an accepting bunch of people, mocking the fault of someone with a neurological condition such as Aspergers.


You're also talking to someone who has it. Funny how you go to that, like it excuses your actions. 

Here's a fun fact:

Being neurodivergent doesn't give you license to be an asshole.

After all, facts don't care your feelings, right?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Are you body mass shaming now? smh, bigot.


I am biased against anything larger than my house.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I am biased against anything larger than my house.


That sounds like macro aggression
#StopMacroAggresion


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> You're also talking to someone who has it. Funny how you go to that, like it excuses your actions.
> 
> Here's a fun fact:
> 
> ...



It's more that you bring it up than I am actually offended, like what is the whole "furries are accepting" bullshit I've heard online? I am never stating it was an excuse, but you're being an asshole as well so I suppose it takes two to tango now doesn't it?


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It's more that you bring it up than I am actually offended, like what is the whole "furries are accepting" bullshit I've heard online? I am never stating it was an excuse, but you're being an asshole as well so I suppose it takes two to tango now doesn't it?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

Size normative people will never understand the plight of non size normative individuals. Sometimes when your a 50 foot tiger, you just feel like fisting yourself with a skyscraper, you know? We've all been there.

That is the last macro joke, I promise.

Maybe.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Size normative people will never understand the plight of non size normative individuals. Sometimes when your a 50 foot tiger, you just feel like fisting yourself with a skyscraper, you know? We've all been there.
> 
> That is the last macro joke, I promise.
> 
> Maybe.



I am more baffled why a forum filled with people into diaperfurs, obesity and fatness, inflation, cub-porn, and far more out there kinks than what I have are kinkshaming, this:

Literally blame DC for my fetish. XD


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I am more baffled why a forum filled with people into diaperfurs, obesity and fatness, inflation, cub-porn, and far more out there kinks than what I have are kinkshaming


It's not that, it's more you're just airing it out for all to see.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> It's not that, it's more you're just airing it out for all to see.



Go to the main site and see how many people 'air it out'.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 3, 2020)

Bruh, look at your pfp.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Bruh, look at your pfp.



She's cuter than yours.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> She's cuter than yours.


Aren't we petty then? So much for "muh fucts dun care fur yer fee fees". :V


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Aren't we petty then? So much for "muh fucts dun care fur yer fee fees". :V



Once more, you don't get my joke.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jul 3, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Sorry, but 'Clueless potato'.
> I think that's just become my new favourite phrase.


I strongly advocate for more food based insults instead of cussing around like a sailor like I usually do. They're inventive, more funny and instantly elevate above walking treasures of eloquency who to tell "edgelords to piss off".


Punji said:


> But then people will assume you're there to engage in armed combat!
> 
> Better bring a longsword too, just in case.


What a great addition dear sir, this way those heathens shan't get any wrong ideas!


----------



## Lucyfur (Jul 3, 2020)

Yeesh both convos about this devolved to a magma put of whatever this is y’all are doing now.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I strongly advocate for more food based insults instead of cussing around like a sailor like I usually do. They're inventive, more funny and instantly elevate above walking treasures of eloquency who to tell "edgelords to piss off".
> 
> What a great addition dear sir, this way those heathens shan't get any wrong ideas!



Guns beat swords.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Guns beat swords.


Ehhh all variable based argument. A lot to really consider from training to distance to sword or gun type holster or scabbard type and positioning.
Yeah not that simple really.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Ehhh all variable based argument. A lot to really consider from training to distance to sword or gun type holster or scabbard type and positioning.
> Yeah not that simple really.



Modern-day US Navy Seal vs Japanese Samurai, who will win?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

We don't stay on topic because we're rebels, truck authority, down with mainstream branded truckstops!


----------



## Lucyfur (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Modern-day US Navy Seal vs Japanese Samurai, who will win?


If it is within let’s say a 20 foot gap from a neutral position hands off weapons and the Samurai is aware of what the gun does. Samurai wins.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> We don't stay on topic because we're rebels, truck authority, down with mainstream branded truckstops!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> If it is within let’s say a 20 foot gap from a neutral position hands off weapons and the Samurai is aware of what the gun does. Samurai wins.



That's really fixing it for the Samurai, most Samurai knew what a flintlock was, but to say they understand how a modern weapon would work would be sort of cutting it a little out there for them. Plus, it depends on the type of weapon the seal has on them.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

What if this thread became a forum fixture like Last Post Wins?


----------



## Lucyfur (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That's really fixing it for the Samurai, most Samurai knew what a flintlock was, but to say they understand how a modern weapon would work would be sort of cutting it a little out there for them. Plus, it depends on the type of weapon the seal has on them.


Yeah but as you see it’s all variable that’s the point I’m making. Within 20 feet two people with familiarization of their art and weapon is of statistical favorability to someone with a sword, melee weapon, hands than it is for a gun.
You just wanted to pick some impossible fantasy lol


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 3, 2020)

Can someone tell me wtf happened to the mods? I've like not seen a single one in awhile.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

This thread is like an Ed Wood movie, which means I enjoy it for being deliciously bad. I hope it endures for all time.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 3, 2020)

Viking thrown axe beats all! No one expected it!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Yeah but as you see it’s all variable that’s the point I’m making. Within 20 feet two people with familiarization of their art and weapon is of statistical favorability to someone with a sword, melee weapon, hands than it is for a gun.
> You just wanted to pick some impossible fantasy lol



In WW2, this actually happened when Imperial Japanese soldiers would face US marines, but even then the Japanese soon realized this was more of an officer's collectors item and to showcase authority than an actual 'get in the enemy trench and cut some heads' weapon. The Katana was still used for executions though.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Viking thrown axe beats all! No one expected it!



BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

The size normativess will pay in blood for this transgression.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


-Slaps- No. We praise Odin here.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Slaps- No. We praise Odin here.


ᛈᚱᚨᛁᛋᛖ ᛟᛞᛁᚾ ! 

\ ( :V) /


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Slaps- No. We praise Odin here.



Jokes on you, Loki is the true prince of the Jotunn.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Jokes on you, Loki is the true prince of the Jotunn.


Loki's a pleb.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> The size normativess will pay in blood for this transgression.



Actually most of my characters can turn back to normal size. Like, they live in houses like everyone else. Also in a thunderstorm being giant sucks.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Loki's a pleb.



Odin's a hardass.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

I like sparkles and confetti


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 3, 2020)

Hey guys does anyone have experience with airsoft pistols? Spring-powered to be specific. I've been able to find one that is 0.7j of force while the average for that price are 0.5j. This thing won't break in my face when I load it or shoot it, right? I want one that's a bit more powerful, but without using gas. Or should I play it safer and go for a 0.5j pistol?


----------



## Skittles (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I like sparkles and confetti


I like sparkles and dresses~ AND CAKE! Can't forget cake.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Odin's a hardass.


Go back to Jotunheim


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> I like sparkles and dresses~ AND CAKE! Can't forget cake.


Dresses are nice too, but they are especially nice on me.

_This post brought to you by Kimber's obnoxious ego._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Go back to Jotunheim



The irony: I have Jotunn characters.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jul 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Slaps- No. We praise Odin here.


What if I praise Chernevog?


----------



## Skittles (Jul 3, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> What if I praise Chernevog?


Acceptable.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jul 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Acceptable.


Yay~!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Anyways, how about this? I leave this thread alone and everyone leaves me alone so they can get back to the topic at hand? Deal?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 3, 2020)

_no deal_


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

Uh oh, we getting a part 2?


----------



## Skittles (Jul 3, 2020)

Reload the macro cannons for a broadside!!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Reload the macro cannons for a broadside!!



WE ARE THE IMPERIAL NAVY! THE EMPEROR IS WITH US!


----------



## Skittles (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> WE ARE THE IMPERIAL NAVY! THE EMPEROR IS WITH US!


No he ain't! He is busy being a failed father.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 3, 2020)

_the emperor has been expecting you_


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

HERESY! COMMISSAR, DO YOUR DUTY! *Blam sound is heard.*


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Reload the macro cannons for a broadside!!


You could have used a size neutral term for those weapons, gawd! War is no reason for bigotry!


----------



## Skittles (Jul 3, 2020)

Now for the penultimate battle. A navy Seal versus a SAS operator. FIGHT!


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Now for the penultimate battle. A navy Seal versus a SAS operator. FIGHT!



_oh dear_


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The irony: I have Jotunn characters.


Thus we went from a giant fetish to jötnar, this isn't irony, this became a circlejerk. Huzzah! *(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> You could have used a size neutral term for those weapons, gawd! War is no reason for bigotry!



They're called that, though:

warhammer40k.fandom.com: Macrocannon


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Now for the penultimate battle. A navy Seal versus a SAS operator. FIGHT!


I give it 10 posts until it inevitably boils down to dickwaving between American and English culture. lol


----------



## Skittles (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I give it 10 posts until it inevitably boils down to dickwaving between American and English culture. lol


;D


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Thus we went from a giant fetish to jötnar, this isn't irony, this became a circlejerk. Huzzah! *(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧*



_"We are all mad here."_~Cheshire Cat.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I give it 10 posts until it inevitably boils down to dickwaving between American and English culture. lol



I'm American and I think British SAS are badasses.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh no, people are engaging with the topic. Its all ogre now, with no beautifully musky swamp to retreat to when the stereotypes start a flying


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Oh no, people are engaging with the topic. Its all ogre now, with no beautifully musky swamp to retreat to when the stereotypes start a flying



It is a very _layered _discussion.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Oh no, people are engaging with the topic. Its all ogre now, with no beautifully musky swamp to retreat to when the stereotypes start a flying



don't make me get my vickers.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Piss off you edgelord.



_Charmin'._



LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> If it is within let’s say a 20 foot gap from a neutral position hands off weapons and the Samurai is aware of what the gun does. Samurai wins.



And to be fair to the Samurai, last I checked, they didn't have a problem using firearms. That's just a Hollywood myth.



KimberVaile said:


> I give it 10 posts until it inevitably boils down to dickwaving between American and English culture. lol



Close, but yer SAS boys are trained in Wales... I think.

Well, Hereford, which is, like, Greater Powys when the Welsh finally get fed-up enough with Westminster to go home and start their own country. With sheep, and laver bread.


Anyway, I'm all caught-up now. That was fucking roller coaster of a read.


----------



## TR273 (Jul 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Reload the macro cannons for a broadside!!


MILK FOR THE KHORNE FLAKES!!!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

TR273 said:


> MILK FOR THE KHORNE FLAKES!!!



FITE FER DA WAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

*DISCLAIMER*
Contains 5% juice


----------



## Lucyfur (Jul 3, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> ITT: [REDACTED] flinging cum stained poo while giving fox cocks 11/12 while SFW furries cry naked in the fucking shower and crying twitter why it the end to the point their banned or cancled.



Like could you not?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks like were getting a few REEEEEEEEEEEplys now.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

Kick his ass Lucy!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 3, 2020)

This thread roxx


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> This thread roxx


Poprocks, anyone?

Maybe with enough poprocks we can drown out the terrible sounds.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 3, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Poprocks, anyone?
> 
> Maybe with enough poprocks we can drown out the terrible sounds.



Poprocks and Pepsi and Mentos!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Poprocks and Pepsi and Mentos!


**Takes back her poprocks* *
_I don't care if it's to make a fun mess, we only drink Coca Cola in this household! _


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 3, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> **Takes back her poprocks* *
> _I don't care if it's to make a fun mess, we only drink Coca Cola in this household! _



Oh, I also prefer Coke. I just like the alliteration.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Oh, I also prefer Coke. I just like the alliteration.


Good. This is good.
You can have poprocks back.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

Is getting shreked NSFW?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Is getting shreked NSFW?



What does that even mean?


----------



## Raever (Jul 3, 2020)

Pretty sure most of the threads (all two of them...have their been more? lol) I read were more along the lines of, "Do what you want but please use filters" and "Do what you want, but I would like more SFW content" which wound up evolving into "Please use filters" again. I won't go on a huge tangent because I've said more than enough in other threads, but unless some random yuppy decided to go on an "I Hate NSFW" spree while I was working too much OT over the past week, I'm almost certain you're taking things to heart OP. Might wanna re-read some of the threads. 

Anyway, that's my two cents, catch ya on the flip side!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 3, 2020)

Because they're afraid their virginity might be taken away from them. Or they're afraid they might grow to like it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Oh, I also prefer Coke. I just like the alliteration.



You speak the language of our glorious scheme to control the world with Coke Cola mind control? MUHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Raever (Jul 3, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Because they're afraid their virginity might be taken away from them. Or they're afraid they might grow to like it.



Oh yes please don't steal my virginity with your art.
I'm very sensitive you know. 

Could be taken at the mere sight of an innuendo!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 3, 2020)

omg gaise who wants to see my sanic inflation art?


----------



## Raever (Jul 3, 2020)

Rimna said:


> omg gaise who wants to see my sanic inflation art?



Hecc yeah dat shiz hawt yo
Don't forget to include shade the hedehog, my totally originally OC (DONT STEAL!)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Raever said:


> Hecc yeah dat shiz hawt yo
> Don't forget to include shade the hedehog, my totally originally OC (DONT STEAL!)



In my story, hedgehogs are sent to an automated death camp where they are killed by an AI like the Red Queen.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2020)

Raever said:


> Hecc yeah dat shiz hawt yo
> Don't forget to include shade the hedehog, my totally originally OC (DONT STEAL!)



NONE can compare to the originality of my sonic OC Cinos. He's yellow with a blue belly and he likes burritos made with Great Value Tortilla wraps. He runs at a moderately fast pace and puts an end to all my haterz!


----------



## Raever (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> In my story, hedgehogs are sent to an automated death camp where they are killed by an AI like the Red Queen.



Well this got dark fast.
PERFECT FOR MY EDGELORD MWAHAHAHA!
He'll be the savior that the camp deserves, but not the one it needs...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 3, 2020)

Rimna said:


> omg gaise who wants to see my sanic inflation art?


That's lightweight shit yo *directs you to cub porn*


----------



## Raever (Jul 3, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's lightweight shit yo *directs you to cub porn*



**Nopes right outta this thread**


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 3, 2020)

Yeah I've called the fbi


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 3, 2020)

In fact, scratch that, here's some toaster porn, much more hardcore.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> In fact, scratch that, here's some toaster porn, much more hardcore.


Since when did crash bandicoot have a clown nose?1?!?


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jul 3, 2020)

So anyways, I'm starting to realize that this thread got derailed pretty hard but we are talking about NSFW (we already macro/micro fetish stuff a few pages back) so I'm just gonna go ahead and leave a link to my FA if you all wanna check out my stuff. It's not great but at least it's not MS Paint Sonic stuff.

-->Link is here: <--


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2020)

Raever said:


> Well this got dark fast.
> PERFECT FOR MY EDGELORD MWAHAHAHA!
> He'll be the savior that the camp deserves, but not the one it needs...



Actually, a group of rebels help destroy the complex. It's not a camp.It's like an automated death factory.


----------



## Raever (Jul 4, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> So anyways, I'm starting to realize that this thread got derailed pretty hard but we are talking about NSFW (we already macro/micro fetish stuff a few pages back) so I'm just gonna go ahead and leave a link to my FA if you all wanna check out my stuff. It's not great but at least it's not MS Paint Sonic stuff.
> 
> -->Link is here: <--



At some point just gotta go with the flow ~ XD


----------



## Simo (Jul 5, 2020)

I love the wild, crazy freedom of the nsfw side of the fandom; I've seldom seen such a liberating, vast imaginitive twist on human sexuality. It's wonderful. I'm happy the fandom is open enough to embrace and explore these aspects.

I mostly ignore all the complaining about it; still, it is funny to me how crabby some furries can be about sex.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 5, 2020)

Simo said:


> I love the wild, crazy freedom of the nsfw side of the fandom; I've seldom seen such a liberating, vast imaginitive twist on human sexuality. It's wonderful and I'm happy the fandom is open enough to embrace and explore these aspects.
> 
> I tend to just ignore all the complaining about it; still, it is funny to me how crabby some furries can be about sex.


How dare you have a functioning sex drive, we should be abhor everything remotely sexual like the puritans. Those people lived very healthy and normal lives.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 5, 2020)

A newcomer clicks at What's With All The NSFW Hate Lately?

"Well It all started when the rebels destroyed the federation complex with toaster porn......."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 5, 2020)

Let's not worry about newcomers. It's not like this is something that they wouldn't except. Yiff-crazed nymphos, nazis who shoot people and feed them to their dogs because they are lawyers. Welcome to the fandom.


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 13, 2020)

I just wanted to express my opinion on this because I feel that it's important.
I am 100% only a part of this fandom for the SFW stuff. I absolutely believe in people having the freedoms to do what they please and like whatever they want. However, I can't fully call myself a part of this community just because of the frequency of NSFW content. I have wanted to join this website ever since I first heard about it several years ago, but I only decided to join in 2019 after finally mustering the courage to do so. I completely respect anyone who wants to partake in NSFW side of the fandom, and I'm not gonna stop anyone from doing what they love. However, it still doesn't change the fact that it just makes me so painfully uncomfortable.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Not that it's any of my business, but I can't exactly control what does and doesn't piss me off. And since I've found no less than three people complain about topic I'm about to get into within the last week or so, it's time for me to say something. _Ahem_
> 
> *PLEASE STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT FURRIES WHO ENJOY NSFW CONTENT.*
> 
> ...


Damn right. I absolutely agree with you.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 14, 2020)

Lol, I remember this thread. My last point I made before the forums got nuked was that NSFW is totally fine. It's just that people who enjoy NSFW content or who make it seem to have more trouble than most other people in properly tagging it and hiding it away so people who only like SFW things don't come across it. 

There are lots of times where I'm just scrolling through furry twitter, looking at cute art when all of a sudden "Bam!" someone's untagged diaper fetish artwork is mixed in with #FurryFriday or #DogPics. 

Nobody would really complain about NSFW content as much as they do if that content was placed where it's supposed to be, and if the people who regularly consume it put it where it's supposed to be. 

And sure, there are lots of people who hate the fandom because we're all furries and they hate the idea of naked anthropomorphic animals being sexy. But from what I've seen personally in my own circle of SFW creators, the problem stems not from the existence of NSFW content, but from its general lack of being stowed away. 

You wouldn't catch me dead browsing furaffinity out in the open, not because I'm afraid someone will judge me for being a furry, but because lots of people seem to think putting their diaper/inflation/macro whatever kink art in the General section is perfectly fine, and that nobody has an issue with it.


----------



## BunBunArt (Oct 14, 2020)

Because people be like:


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 14, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Lol, I remember this thread. My last point I made before the forums got nuked was that NSFW is totally fine. It's just that people who enjoy NSFW content or who make it seem to have more trouble than most other people in properly tagging it and hiding it away so people who only like SFW things don't come across it.
> 
> There are lots of times where I'm just scrolling through furry twitter, looking at cute art when all of a sudden "Bam!" someone's untagged diaper fetish artwork is mixed in with #FurryFriday or #DogPics.
> 
> ...


You nailed it perfectly. I could go either way, sfw or NSFW, I'm not ashamed to be kinky etc.  But if i made NSFW art, (i suck at art) I'd be damn sure to label it with a few bold warnings and try to set it up in the thread filtering systems properly.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 14, 2020)

This community has a problem with tagging porn, not with people _hating _porn.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 14, 2020)

RoxyHana said:


> Because people be like:


Exactly.  It's unfortunate.  And genuinely a buzzkill moment for sure.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 14, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> This community has a problem with tagging porn, not with people _hating _porn.


I know, I'm agreeing with you on that point, not arguing against it.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 15, 2020)

Cringe nsfw fat fur futa feral frat house furry art is why people hate furreez


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 15, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> A newcomer clicks at What's With All The NSFW Hate Lately?
> 
> "Well It all started when the rebels destroyed the federation complex with toaster porn......."





Besides that no one has to look at the NSFW side of the fandom and can admire the SFW side of it. (Heck, there is a SFW button in the profile menu.)


----------



## Arishipshape (Oct 15, 2020)

Ooh, this thread is alive? Perfect timing! I’m turning 18 in a few days and I wanted to hear everyones’ thoughts.

I believe a lot of consumed NSFW material available today is inherently immoral thanks to the crimes committed to create it (sex trafficking, blackmail, abuse, rape, etc), and incentivizing that crap is bad. However, furry art features made up characters drawn by artists who (i think) weren’t coerced or forced into creating it, exempting it from that immorality. Looking at furry NSFW material only incentivizes artists to create more NSFW material, during which production I’m assuming crimes against humanity aren’t occurring. Are there any other reasons why looking at NSFW content on FA might be immoral? Is it perhaps not immoral, but foolish, given that addiction is possible?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 15, 2020)

Arishipshape said:


> Ooh, this thread is alive? Perfect timing! I’m turning 18 in a few days and I wanted to hear everyones’ thoughts.
> 
> I believe a lot of consumed NSFW material available today is inherently immoral thanks to the crimes committed to create it (sex trafficking, blackmail, abuse, rape, etc), and incentivizing that crap is bad. However, furry art features made up characters drawn by artists who (i think) weren’t coerced or forced into creating it, exempting it from that immorality. Looking at furry NSFW material only incentivizes artists to create more NSFW material, during which production I’m assuming crimes against humanity aren’t occurring. Are there any other reasons why looking at NSFW content on FA might be immoral? Is it perhaps not immoral, but foolish, given that addiction is possible?



People might not be directly affected during the creation process, but creating propaganda for the cause creates more turmoil in the long run. :/ 

I say propaganda because cubs/pedos and psychopath-wannabes and all that. 

Unless I completely misunderstood. Then ignore me. XD


----------



## dahbastard (Oct 16, 2020)

I don't care about people liking NSFW things.  What I mind is people posting NSFW things to a SFW website.

Here's how I see it: if a typical typical boss, parent, or child should not see your post, then don't post it, here, without the mature filter on.

Would a typical boss be ok with finding your picture of:

super obese characters?
characters with grotesquely engorged secondary sexual characteristics?
infantilizations?
bound characters getting tickled?
Not that I am anyone's boss, but I really don't want to see those things, and yet, even on a supposedly SFW website, I am guaranteed to see at least one of those things, by hitting "Browse."


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 16, 2020)

dahbastard said:


> I don't care about people liking NSFW things.  What I mind is people posting NSFW things to a SFW website.
> 
> Here's how I see it: if a typical typical boss, parent, or child should not see your post, then don't post it, here, without the mature filter on.
> 
> ...


Additionally, I'm not the biggest fan of the fact artwork with sexual themes are permitted as general as long as they aren't explicit. I feel there should be a middle-ground filter between general and mature that's for fetish art and suggestive art, and maybe throw in mild gore and sensitive themes as well.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Additionally, I'm not the biggest fan of the fact artwork with sexual themes are permitted as general as long as they aren't explicit. I feel there should be a middle-ground filter between general and mature that's for fetish art and suggestive art, and maybe throw in mild gore and sensitive themes as well.


We wonder why people hate furries so much and yet you can see fetish art on the first few pages EVEN WHEN YOU AREN'T SIGNED IN. Luckily I haven't seen any NSFW while not being signed in because I'm pretty sure that would be flat out illegal.


----------



## soulbox (Oct 16, 2020)

Um... I personally don’t see a lot of people hating nsfw as much as making sure minors are kept far away from that stuff which I mean, yeah.


VeeStars said:


> We wonder why people hate furries so much and yet you can see fetish art on the first few pages EVEN WHEN YOU AREN'T SIGNED IN. Luckily I haven't seen any NSFW while not being signed in because I'm pretty sure that would be flat out illegal.



I do agree with this though. Still seeing nsfw art while not logged in is uh... really unsettling. :x That should not be allowed.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> Um... I personally don’t see a lot of people hating nsfw as much as making sure minors are kept far away from that stuff which I mean, yeah.
> 
> 
> I do agree with this though. Still seeing nsfw art while not logged in is uh... really unsettling. :x That should not be allowed.


I don't think it is legal here in the states (unsure about other countries) to show NSFW without some sort of message or login. And considering I am a minor, it's super bad.


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 16, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I don't think it is legal here in the states (unsure about other countries) to show NSFW without some sort of message or login. And considering I am a minor, it's super bad.


To be fair, I think the blatantly NSFW stuff is just people mislabeling their artwork. They're breaking the rules, but it's just a lot of people are breaking the rules. Just about every time I go on the main page, I have to report something for being mislabeled,


----------



## soulbox (Oct 16, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I don't think it is legal here in the states (unsure about other countries) to show NSFW without some sort of message or login. And considering I am a minor, it's super bad.



Oh man, That's totally not okay. :x This kinda reminds me at furry cons where people would have nsfw art as long as it's censored but it's like... you can still tell it's very nsfw. I feel the discomfort, even as an adult.

We need to better manage nsfw content.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> To be fair, I think the blatantly NSFW stuff is just people mislabeling their artwork. They're breaking the rules, but it's just a lot of people are breaking the rules. Just about every time I go on the main page, I have to report something for being mislabeled,


But there's also things that aren't technically NSFW but shouldn't be grouped in with general anyways. It's not technically mislabeled but it's still wrong. I feel like I shouldn't be able to see a cow girl with full on udders hanging out like boobs while being logged out.


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 16, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> But there's also things that aren't technically NSFW but shouldn't be grouped in with general anyways. It's not technically mislabeled but it's still wrong. I feel like I shouldn't be able to see a cow girl with full on udders hanging out like boobs while being logged out.


They shouldn't, you're right. But I wouldn't say that's illegal per se. Just morally questionable.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> They shouldn't, you're right. But I wouldn't say that's illegal per se. Just morally questionable.


Yeah, I was talking more about actual NSFW content.
Also what's up with the posts that say you have to be logged in to see them when you click on them but the site still gives you a very visible thumbnail of the image?


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 16, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yeah, I was talking more about actual NSFW content.
> Also what's up with the posts that say you have to be logged in to see them when you click on them but the site still gives you a very visible thumbnail of the image?


Is that a thing? I don't remember that happening. Perhaps they mislabeled it and then fixed it before you could refresh and/or click on it?


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Is that a thing? I don't remember that happening. Perhaps they mislabeled it and then fixed it before you could refresh and/or click on it?


nope. It's one of them images with the overly obese characters. I clicked on it and said I need to be signed in, and I can keep refreshing and still see it.


----------

